# New School In London, ON



## KenpoGirl

This evening I participated in the first official class _(well okay 2nd there was one in the afternoon)_ for a brand new school in London, Ontario.

London Martial Arts
520 Springbank Dr, Unit 5
London, ON
(519) 474-7161

Owner and Head Instructor - Bryson Ingrim
Senior Instructor - Jason Arnold (Jaybacca)

Open for the next two weeks for current students and friends with previous training.  Open September 3rd to new students.  Hoping to have Gou out on a regular basis and anyone else who wants to show up.

Side Note:
This was also my first class back to regular training, I can tell you it was a humbling experience to huff and puff through an hour class.  But, besides having to pick my lungs up off the floor and putting them back in my chest, it felt Damn Good.  I'll be back again tomorrow and the day after and so on. Until I can get back to where I was a year and a half ago and even better I hope.

Dot 
:asian:

P.S.  I'm in the process of building his website.  I'll post it here when I'm done.  I'm not a professional designer like a few people on here, but it will be a good quaility site to show off what the school has to offer.


----------



## tunetigress

Hey Dot, congratulations on getting out to class at last!  Glad you weren't too exhausted to retreive your lungs and crawl back home to post and tell us about it.  I should be so lucky......


----------



## lifewise

Congratulations to London Martial Arts! 

The school looks great - you guys did a wonderful job!  If the walk-in inquiries are any indication, you will have a good student base in no time.


----------



## lifewise

Really looking forward to seeing that web site Dot! Just better not have any of "those" pictures on it .... ok, please!!!! 

Camera shy.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Hoping to have Gou out on a regular basis and anyone else who wants to show up.*



I'll have to speak with Jaybacca on the times he will be there teaching first. I'd like to speak with Bryson at some point and another guy here in town who does Systema as well regarding a possible Systema class. But who knows, I may just come to watch you huff and puff.


----------



## kenpo3631

Congrats to the school! Great to see Jaybacca will be able to help you guys out. He's knowlgeable, pick his brain.... 

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Just better not have any of "those" pictures on it .... ok, please!!!!
> *



Don't worry LW I'm in those pictures too, and it's not my first priority to plaster myself up on the site.  Remember we are suppose to be Attracting Students, not scaring them away.

It was great to be able to work out with you again.  How are your arms?  Any bruises?  It's been a long time since we've had a good session of "trapping hands" it was fun.  Looking forward to working with you and the others on a regular basis.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Eraser

Kenpogirl,

I have been talking with Life, about the possiblity of me coming down there to meet with you gals and guys and take a lesson in Kenpo.. Im not looking to switch over.. im just interested in all the different styles of MA.. and you girls seem to have lots of fun.. I think it would be a blast.. i'll keep an eye out for the website, and I'll keep in touch about a visit!!

Congrats once again!!


----------



## GouRonin

Bring your friends if they're hot babes. I have this special _"Parker Stretch"_ I can show them.


----------



## lifewise

I think we BOTH KNEW I would have bruises now didn't we Dot????  

Ah, good times!


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *Kenpogirl,
> 
> I have been talking with Life, about the possiblity of me coming down there to meet with you gals and guys and take a lesson in Kenpo.. Im not looking to switch over.. im just interested in all the different styles of MA.. and you girls seem to have lots of fun.. I think it would be a blast.. i'll keep an eye out for the website, and I'll keep in touch about a visit!!
> 
> Congrats once again!! *



Don't worry Eraser, we will not try to convert you to Kenpo ... 

Yes we do have fun. Actually -  the woman who walked in the school last night said she thought it looked like fun too. She was there talking with Bryson while we were left .... um... "unsupervised"  doing a trapping hands drill.

Oh, and just ignore Gou's comment. BUT - Kenpo Girl is single if you want to bring an eligble male friend with you. 
(Sorry Dot - I had too)


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> * Kenpo Girl is single if you want to bring an eligble male friend with you. *



D'oh   

Gee thanks a bunch LW.
I'll remember how helpful you were next time we spar!!!!   
_Gee!!  I didn't think I hit her THAT hard.  Should we call 911?_ :EG: 

dot
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> D'oh
> 
> Gee thanks a bunch LW.
> I'll remember how helpful you were next time we spar!!!!
> Gee!!  I didn't think I hit her THAT hard.  Should we call 911? :EG:
> 
> dot
> :asian: *



Just hit 3 and # on the key pad at the door and it will dispatch an ambulance for you.

Congratuatulations to Bryson, the school looks fantastic, best of luck.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> Just hit 3 and # on the key pad at the door and it will dispatch an ambulance for you.
> 
> *



Gee, thanks for the support there Rob!!!

And since you are giving out codes for the pad at the door - want to share the security code too????


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> D'oh
> 
> Gee thanks a bunch LW.
> I'll remember how helpful you were next time we spar!!!!
> Gee!!  I didn't think I hit her THAT hard.  Should we call 911? :EG:
> 
> dot
> :asian: *



I know you would do the same for me. I mean.. well, if I wasn't already married....


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> I know you would do the same for me. I mean.. well, if I wasn't already married....  *



That will cost you.  The bidding starts at $10 000.00


----------



## KenpoGirl

LOL  Rob are you auctioning off LW or the security code?  Maybe trying to make a little extra income for the school eh?     :rofl: 

Well back from day 2 at the school.  I did my best not to loose my lungs today.  Still hard stuff, Mr. Ingram does a very good workout.  He likes skipping, but my knee doesn't so I jog in place which doesn't seem to affect it at all, figure that one out.   

It is sooooo nice to work out and really concentrate on techniques again.  Mr. Ingram was trying to make my "hit" him,  in alternating maces.  I can connect with the chest no problem, but I always stop short at the final strike to the side of the head.  He made me do it 20 times right after each other yelling "Harder" but except for one or twice I just couldn't do it.  Must be the insurance person in me all I see is "LAWSUIT" floating above his head.   

I'll keep you posted.

dot
:asian:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> That will cost you.  The bidding starts at $10 000.00 *



:rofl: I know it is late in the evening for me, and that might contribute to my confusion but ... are we having an auction at London Martial Arts? If so, what/who is on sale????? 

I think Rob either quoted the wrong post or has been spending too much time on ebay. 

:asian:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *LOL  Rob are you auctioning off LW or the security code?  Maybe trying to make a little extra income for the school eh?     :rofl:
> 
> *



HEY! That better be the security code he was talking about!!!!!!


----------



## Rob_Broad

I would only auction off the security override code, I know it has value.  Just kidding.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I would only auction off the security override code, I know it has value.  Just kidding. *



Are you gonna get it the next time you and LW meet.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad

That is odd, the post I quoted was "Gee, thanks for the support there Rob!!!

And since you are giving out codes for the pad at the door - want to share the security code too???? "  Don't know how it ended up quoting the other post.

Now I am wondering if I could auction people away on ebay, sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I would only auction off the security override code, I know it has value.  Just kidding. *



I am somewhat bothered by this last post but yes I suppose it is true, - the "black book value" on vertically challeged, almost middle aged (I SAID ALMOST) women is understated.


----------



## lifewise

In an effort to bring this back on track here - I am glad you had a good workout at LMA Kenpo Girl.

Looks like they have plans for you to be a six night regular at the club.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *That is odd, the post I quoted was "Gee, thanks for the support there Rob!!!
> 
> And since you are giving out codes for the pad at the door - want to share the security code too???? "  Don't know how it ended up quoting the other post.*



Too late to back peddle now Rob!!!   You're a marked man.  We may not be black belts, but a angry female is a dangerous thing.

heh heh heh  :EG:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *In an effort to bring this back on track here - I am glad you had a good workout at LMA Kenpo Girl.
> 
> Looks like they have plans for you to be a six night regular at the club. *



That's the plan my dear.  But tell me .... is the term Studio Rat a compliment or not???


----------



## lifewise

Oh Kenpo Girl, I forgot to tell you that Rob will be in town tomorrow!!!! Earlier this evening I asked him if he was going to stop by and take part in the class with us... sure hope he is not too tired. :duel:


----------



## KenpoGirl

Hope to see you out there Rob.  See what the place looks like all cleaned up and official like.

I'll be there, not sure if LW will be able to make it, but should be fun.

dot
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Oh, and just ignore Gou's comment. *



That's right. Ignore me. I am not making sense. My submission fighting instructor said he'll keep dropping me on my head until I make sense.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> That's right. Ignore me. I am not making sense. My submission fighting instructor said he'll keep dropping me on my head until I make sense. *




So Gou, tell us - how is this working?  Seriously - have you managed to get any Systema scheduled on the London Martial Arts schedule yet? 

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *So Gou, tell us - how is this working?  Seriously - have you managed to get any Systema scheduled on the London Martial Arts schedule yet? *




Awwww Gou, you know we wuv u.  :ladysman: 

I'm looking forward to participating in systema classes if you can get them scheduled.

dot
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *So Gou, tell us - how is this working? Seriously - have you managed to get any Systema scheduled on the London Martial Arts schedule yet?*



I have to speak with both Bryson and Vlad regarding this. If Vlad says no I can't do it. If Bryson says no. I can't do it. So when I have the time I want to talk with each and figure something out.


----------



## tunetigress

Jeesh!  You guys are making me want to move back to London!


----------



## lifewise

So you want to join us do you Tune? lol.

I finished the one class and headed home since I had the kids with me. As I was driving home I began to wonder if it is smarter to block Kenpo Girl or just to let her hit you ....  I am going to pay for this class tomorrow! 

Really though the school is great and I am looking forward to having our guest (Eraser) from Windsor join us for a class. It is too bad you are so very far away.



:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I finished the one class and headed home since I had the kids with me. As I was driving home I began to wonder if it is smarter to block Kenpo Girl or just to let her hit you ....  I am going to pay for this class tomorrow!
> *



Who hit Who in the nose today???   You that's Who!!!  I may have some strength behind me but you're a fast little bugger.  I'll have to keep my eye on you.  _(should have done that before she hit me of course.  D'oh)_ 

Other than that little incident things went well,  I actually remember ALMOST all of the techniques I have learned so far, after not training for at least a month.  I know, my Bad, but that's in the past, things are feeling like old time now.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Who hit Who in the nose today???   You that's Who!!!*



I'll give you 5 bucks to do it again lifewise...


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'll give you 5 bucks to do it again lifewise...
> *



Now look Comrad!!!  :cuss:   I like my nose the way it is.  
Don't go giving people ideas!!!  :wah:   

Dot
:anic:


----------



## lifewise

no comment.:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Now look Comrad!!!  :cuss:   I like my nose the way it is.
> Don't go giving people ideas!!!  :wah:
> Dot
> :anic: *



I'm sorry. What was I thinking? Please accept my apologies...

_**waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**_


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> I'm sorry. What was I thinking? Please accept my apologies...
> 
> **waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**
> *



I've got $20.  nothing personal kenpogirl I just like seeing people get hit.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I've got $20.  nothing personal kenpogirl I just like seeing people get hit. *



My math is rusty but your $20.00 and my $10.00 makes $30.00 now doesn't it?


----------



## Rob_Broad

Gou,

Math good!  we should expect to see blood for that kind of money.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *My math is rusty but your $20.00 and my $10.00 makes $30.00 now doesn't it? *



Wrong! You're both Canadian--that's only about 15 _real_ dollars.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Wrong! You're both Canadian--that's only about 15 real dollars. *


To hell with having Lifewise bop Kenpogirl in the nose again we just had a new volunteer step up.


----------



## arnisador

Those of you who know me, back me up--I'd never _actually_ bust on the Canadians, would I?


----------



## GouRonin

Take it easy on his Rob, I suspect he may have gotten a hold of some real beer from Canada and may have gotten in over his head.


----------



## lifewise

Ok - so that's $20.00 from Rob, and $10.00 from Gou ....


Hmmm. Lets see if I understand this.... Two guys willing to pay money to see two women fight  .... interesting 

The hell with the seminar Gou, you should just arrange this match! :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

Lucky for all of us on here tonight - Kenpo Girl is at a class this evening. I hate to be around when she gets a look at this.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Lucky for all of us on here tonight - Kenpo Girl is at a class this evening. I hate to be around when she gets a look at this.
> 
> *


What she gonna do, beat us up?


----------



## lifewise

Well .... you'd have to show up FIRST!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Lucky for all of us on here tonight - Kenpo Girl is at a class this evening. I hate to be around when she gets a look at this.
> 
> *



What the H. E. double hockey sticks is going on here!!!

I leave you guys alone for a few hours and you stab me in the back!!!   Sheesh some friends you are. :angry: 

Well if you're paying to have me get beat up you better be giving me the money.  I'm going to need it for the plastic surgery to fix my poor nose when you guys are done with it.  :soapbox: 

Dot _{curled up in the fetal possition in the corner}_ 
:anic:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Those of you who know me, back me up--I'd never actually bust on the Canadians, would I? *




I would mock my Neighbors to the 'East of Me'

And at 0.64 USD to 1 Loonie I think the $19 and change in USD would still allow for some blood,
of course only by accident.  

Hand me another Import (* Canadian *) Beer

Rich


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *What she gonna do, beat us up? *



So you think I couldn't?  I might not be a black belt Robert, but a pissed off female is a dangerous thing.  I may not beat you but I bet I'd leave you something to remember me by!!!   

:angry: Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Ok - so that's $20.00 from Rob, and $10.00 from Gou ....
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Lets see if I understand this.... Two guys willing to pay money to see two women fight  .... interesting
> 
> The hell with the seminar Gou, you should just arrange this match! :rofl: *




Yes Lifewise, if this 'Match' was arranged then I think their would be a big purse for both fighters.

Jusy my opinion.


----------



## lifewise

Sure am glad you are not mad at me!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> So you think I couldn't?  I might not be a black belt Robert, but a pissed off female is a dangerous thing.  I may not beat you but I bet I'd leave you something to remember me by!!!
> 
> :angry: Grrrrr!!! *



KenpoGirl,

I am still looking for the counter to this one technique. When ever a women is swinging a frying pay at me I just stand their in awe and I am unable to move. 

You do realize that I thought everyone was just making fun of the situation. And I stepped in to bother Gou and Arnisador.

Best Wishes

Rich


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Yes Lifewise, if this 'Match' was arranged then I think their would be a big purse for both fighters.
> 
> Jusy my opinion. *



YOU CAN"T BE SERIOUS??!!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> * Sure am glad you are not mad at me!!!! *



I'm just getting WARMED UP!!!  

LW :boxing: ME!!

Get the idea?  :EG:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> Yes Lifewise, if this 'Match' was arranged then I think their would be a big purse for both fighters.
> Jusy my opinion. *



Whoa!!   I think that the nicest thing anyones ever said to me!!!

I think I like you Mr. Parsons


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *You do realize that I thought everyone was just making fun of the situation. And I stepped in to bother Gou and Arnisador.
> Best Wishes
> 
> Rich *



Don't worry Mr. Parsons, this is all in good fun.  
_But don't them them that!!!!!   Shhhhhh!!_ 

This is normal banter for us.    Only way to deal with caveman types like Gou and Rob.  :2xbird: 

Dot
:angel:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *You do realize that I thought everyone was just making fun of the situation. And I stepped in to bother Gou and Arnisador.
> *



I sense a common enemy.

I hate to have to admit it, but the only beer I like is Molsen.

On the other hand I ordered a bacon cheeseburger in Toronto and they asked me what kind of bacon I wanted--regular, back, or 'peameal'. That ain't civilized.

Ah well, between growing up in Buffalo and have a Canadian boss at work I am prone to slam my ever-so-polite neighbors to the Great White North. On the plus side they did give us Rush, and snow.


----------



## jaybacca72

i will be the referee and wait till i'm off my night shift ,then rob you will get to see some hitting hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!
later
jay


----------



## jaybacca72

iam holding a free training session at london martial arts on this saturday at 2:00pm for an hour or so any takers,?
later
jay


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *i will be the referee and wait till i'm off my night shift ,then rob you will get to see some hitting hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!
> later
> jay *




This leads both myself and Kenpo Girl to wonder what the "purse" would be if this match were to take place????? :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

Oh yes, - can't forget the winner gets to take on Rob.


----------



## tunetigress

Jeesh Dot, next thing you know they'll be charging admission just to get in the door and before you know it we'll be watching the match on some Kenpo Website!  Anyone in London got a video camera??  LOL!   Hope you've been training!  :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *iam holding a free training session at london martial arts on this saturday at 2:00pm for an hour or so any takers,?
> later
> jay *



I might have to be there.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *iam holding a free training session at london martial arts on this saturday at 2:00pm for an hour or so any takers,?
> later
> jay *



What material do you plan on covering during this session Jay? Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced?  Kenpo or other?

Enquiring minds want to know?:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

...is that it'll be basics being worked out with an emphasis on the arnis after. 

Signed
_"Huggy Bear"_
Private Investigator


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Word on the street is that it'll be basics being worked out with an emphasis on the arnis after.
> 
> Signed
> "Huggy Bear"
> Private Investigator
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I get the point Gou! If the "word on the street" is correct count me in (of course I have confirm this with my significant and currently abscent other first)


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *iam holding a free training session at london martial arts on this saturday at 2:00pm for an hour or so any takers?  *




I'll be there, hopefully I'll last longer than the last time I participated in one of your classes.

I'll just have to remember to bring some oxygen with me this time.  

Dot
:anic:


----------



## lifewise

Should I bring a camera/video camera? Kenpo Girl might be able to get some pic's / video for the web site.... maybe Gou's smilely face????????


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I'll be there, hopefully I'll last longer than the last time I participated in one of your classes.
> 
> I'll just have to remember to bring some oxygen with me this time.
> 
> Dot
> :anic: *



Hey what does that mean - we going to .... sweat?????


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Should I bring a camera/video camera? Kenpo Girl might be able to get some pic's / video for the web site.... maybe Gou's smilely face????????
> *



Sorry.


----------



## Kirk

Yeah!  If Gou doesn't want his picture taken and posted here, 
then that just shouldn't happen.   

*You shouldn't even THINK about doing it without his knowledge, I mean, that'd be so underhanded!* 

_**waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**_  

*That would be sooooooo underhanded, so wrong!* 

_**waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**_  

*Who would do such a abhorrent thing?* 

_**waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**_


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Yeah!  If Gou doesn't want his picture taken and posted here,
> then that just shouldn't happen.
> 
> You shouldn't even THINK about doing it without his knowledge, I mean, that'd be so underhanded!
> 
> **waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**
> 
> That would be sooooooo underhanded, so wrong!
> 
> **waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**
> 
> Who would do such a abhorrent thing?
> 
> **waving a 10 dollar bill at Lifewise**   *



If I only had 1/2 the nerve I had when I was younger you would have your pictures Kirk - and some good ones too ... 

But I can see where I could make some extra cash ... I just have to participate in a "cat fight" with Kenpo Girl to rake it in from Rob and Gou ... and take pictures to post on here to get money from you!


----------



## lifewise

No pictures????? Ah, bet you would take pictures of a match between Kenpo Girl and myself now wouldn't you????????

Seriously no pictures? Really - say it isn't so?????


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Should I bring a camera/video camera? Kenpo Girl might be able to get some pic's / video for the web site.... maybe Gou's smilely face????????
> 
> 
> *



I have a most excellent picture, actually two of Mr. Ronin.  Show's his true personality.  

I might even display them........ for the right price.  Of course if Gou wants to pay not to show them that's agreeable too!!


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *iam holding a free training session at london martial arts on this saturday at 2:00pm for an hour or so any takers,?
> later
> jay *



would love to attend but my mother is hosting a family reunion that day.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> This leads both myself and Kenpo Girl to wonder what the "purse" would be if this match were to take place????? :rofl: *



Doesn't that just figure.  We are talking about a fight, and the women are discussing handbags:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *No pictures????? Ah, bet you would take pictures of a match between Kenpo Girl and myself now wouldn't you????????
> *



Ah no, I'd just let that image stay burned in my brain for all eternity.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I have a most excellent picture, actually two of Mr. Ronin.  Show's his true personality.
> I might even display them........ for the right price.  Of course if Gou wants to pay not to show them that's agreeable too!!   *



Bah, go ahead. They're old and I have actually gotten better looking since.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *They're old and I have actually gotten better looking since. *



This from the promulgator of the "no pictures" policy! Come now, do you think we were born yesterday?


----------



## GouRonin

I have the no pic policy because there are unscrupulous people out there always wanting to make a buck off my sculpted, beautiful, yet ever so haunting, features.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Sculptured Beauty you say???

Ladies and Gentlemen I give you Gou's idea of Sculptured Beauty.







A face only a mother and a wife, on some serious drugs, could love.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I present to you, Gou  in all his finery!

http://martialtalk.com/mtpics/122401a.JPG 

:rofl:


----------



## Roland

.....THAT, is Gou!


----------



## tunetigress

Well I think Gou is a cutie-pie!  But maybe I'm just old, LMAO!:rofl:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I present to you, Gou  in all his finery!
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/mtpics/122401a.JPG
> 
> :rofl: *




Is that a wide screen tv in the dojo?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My pic was taken at Tim Hartmans school...and yes, it is a wide screen.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> Is that a wide screen tv in the dojo? *




Leave it to a GUY to notice the BIG TV!!   Boys and their toys!!!


----------



## satans.barber

Not only do they have TV.....but they've got swingball too! Can't see any rackets though....

Can I just point out how lucky a lot of you Americans are to have proper fitted dojos, here in Britain most (not all) clubs just have to hire community centers and church halls etc., so there's no room for pictures and equipment and the like, it's just 4 walls and a bare wood floor 

Ian.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Is that a wide screen tv in the dojo? *



Yeah, actually working out was starting to stress them so now they just watch Jackie Chan movies during classtime.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Can I just point out how lucky a lot of you Americans are to have proper fitted dojos, here in Britain most (not all) clubs just have to hire community centers and church halls etc., so there's no room for pictures and equipment and the like, it's just 4 walls and a bare wood floor *



Mr. Hartman has gone to considerable trouble and expense to make his school first-class all the way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You can go to http://wmarnis.com and look at the WMAA camp photos for some good shots of Tims school.

When we gonna see some pics of the London school?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Leave it to a GUY to notice the BIG TV!!   Boys and their toys!!!
> 
> *




ROFL!  Now I'm glad I didn't comment on the number of bags, and
cool looking mat! :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *You can go to http://wmarnis.com and look at the WMAA camp photos for some good shots of Tims school.
> 
> When we gonna see some pics of the London school?   *



Yes, Kenpo Girl WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES FROM YESTERDAY?????


----------



## lifewise

Hey Kenpo Girl - seems "someone" is looking for pictures of us sparring in their backyard!!!!!!!! Asked him why he would want THOSE pictures?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Yes, Kenpo Girl WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES FROM YESTERDAY????? *



She and I are currently in talks regarding my fees for appearences.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *
> Yes, Kenpo Girl WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES FROM YESTERDAY????? *



Keep your pants on!!  I was busy on Sunday.  I'll get them on tonight.  The pic's that is.

and just so you don't get your hopes up.  It's only pic's of Jaybacca, Gou, Bryson, and another fella doing some Arnis.  

You'll have to wait for pic's of LW and myself, as Gou's said we are negotiating our appearance fee.  

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Hey Kenpo Girl - seems "someone" is looking for pictures of us sparring in their backyard!!!!!!!! Asked him why he would want THOSE pictures? *



He has to find someone with a scanner before he can show off those pictures.  So it will be a while before that happens.

Dot
:angel:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *and just so you don't get your hopes up.  It's only pic's of Jaybacca, Gou, Bryson, and another fella doing some Arnis.
> *



That Fella is Dave and he's not only a nice guy but a pretty good martial artists to boot.


----------



## Rich Parsons

For us that are not great at back tracking and finding the original link, could we have a fresh link to all these pictures?

I would like to check out the lok of the club and the arnis as well.  

Thanks

Rich


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *For us that are not great at back tracking and finding the original link, could we have a fresh link to all these pictures?
> 
> I would like to check out the lok of the club and the arnis as well. *



No worried Mr. Parsons.  The pictures of the school and the arnis class have not been posted yet.  I will do my best to upload them later tonight. 

I'll probably post them off my personal site, until a certain new school owner gets the promised information together so that I can build his site!!!!   hint hint   :shrug: 

Dot
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

I am still reeling in shock from the fact that you were there but decided not to take the floor with us while we all worked out. At least lifewise had an excuse of being late due to family. For shame...


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I am still reeling in shock from the fact that you were there but decided not to take the floor with us while we all worked out. At least lifewise had an excuse of being late due to family. For shame...
> *



I had trained from Monday to Friday for at least and hour usually more each day.  (I didn't see you there BTW    ) My knee was killing me and instead of making it worse I took the day off.  

So Sue me!!! :2xbird: 

Dot 


BTW you skip like a girl!!!


----------



## lifewise

Hey Gou, was the grappling suppose to be part of the class on Saturday? Because if it WAS, Kenpo Girl surely could have joined in on that even with a bad knee .... don't you think?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Hey Gou, was the grappling suppose to be part of the class on Saturday? Because if it WAS, Kenpo Girl surely could have joined in on that even with a bad knee .... don't you think?  *



Hmmm, I doubt they'd be interested ........ It looked like the "Boys" were having much too much fun, I didn't want to interrupt.  

Actually with all the compromising positions they were getting into I thought perhaps they wanted some privacy.  ESPECIALLY when the giggling started.  

I hear tell there are dozens of sites on the web that would pay good money to watch two sweaty grown men writhing about on the floor and giggling while they do it.  It was a scary site I'll tell you.  Not for the weak of stomach thats for sure.

Think I'll talk to Bryson about installing a webcam to supliment his income.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## lifewise

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Now Dot do you REALLY want to suggest a camera in the dojo???? Think about that one carefully my friend.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Now Dot do you REALLY want to suggest a camera in the dojo???? Think about that one carefully my friend.  *



Who do you think would be running it??  And funny how it doesn't seem to work at certain times and works just fine at others.

Heh heh, ain't technology wonderful!!!

Dot
:EG:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I had trained from Monday to Friday for at least and hour usually more each day.  (I didn't see you there BTW)
> *



No, I was at my submission fighting class and Systema.



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *My knee was killing me and instead of making it worse I took the day off.
> So Sue me!!!*



I'm going down to the legal services section of the discussion board as we speak.



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *BTW you skip like a girl!!!*



Thank you. I worked hard to be that good.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Hey Gou, was the grappling suppose to be part of the class on Saturday? Because if it WAS, Kenpo Girl surely could have joined in on that even with a bad knee .... don't you think?*



I dunno. The grappling wasn't part of the class, just us all having fun. But I have to say that when we were doing the grappling vs 2 attackers she was the worst second attacker ever. I think it's because she wanted to be in Bryson's guard instead of me.
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Actually with all the compromising positions they were getting into I thought perhaps they wanted some privacy.  ESPECIALLY when the giggling started.  *



So I suppose you don't want to hear my idea of how Bryson can suppliment his income uring the day by hiring _"massage"_ girls then under the guise of Brazilian Ju Jitsu?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> I dunno. The grappling wasn't part of the class, just us all having fun. But I have to say that when we were doing the grappling vs 2 attackers she was the worst second attacker ever. I think it's because she wanted to be in Bryson's guard instead of me.
> :rofl: *



you think so?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *you think so?*



Nah, I jus like to razz her.


----------



## lifewise

Me too! 

Actually I think it is my favorite pass time .... (fondly remembering all the razzing)


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I dunno. The grappling wasn't part of the class, just us all having fun. But I have to say that when we were doing the grappling vs 2 attackers she was the worst second attacker ever. I think it's because she wanted to be in Bryson's guard instead of me.*



I agree with you Gou.  If I had been a little quicker it might have been a lot more interesting.

"You want me to do what, Gou???  Kick you in the head?  SURRRREE  no problem."   

Lucky for you I was in a good mood on saturday.  NOW, if you asked me that again after all the friendly and supportive things you been saying.......... 

"Rob?  What was that code again to call the ambulance???"   heh heh heh


----------



## GouRonin

Take your right hand and hold it palm up facing you.

Stick your thumb out at a 90 degree angle from your hand.

Now point the thumb directly at you.

Bend your 4 fingers so that they also point their tips at you. 

Touch your fingers to your thumb and release repeatedly.

I see you doing a lot of that.

Now stop and hold the fingers and the thumb together.

I want you to be doing that.

Ha ha ha ha!
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Actually I think it is my favorite pass time .... (fondly remembering all the razzing) *



Yes. I can see I will be learning from the master of razz. 

Heh heh heh...you funny...
:asian:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Take your right hand and hold it palm up facing you.
> 
> Stick your thumb out at a 90 degree angle from your hand.
> 
> Now point the thumb directly at you.
> 
> Bend your 4 fingers so that they also point their tips at you.
> 
> Touch your fingers to your thumb and release repeatedly.
> 
> I see you doing a lot of that.
> 
> Now stop and hold the fingers and the thumb together.
> 
> I want you to be doing that.
> 
> Ha ha ha ha!
> :rofl: *




hmmmmm. a new finger set designed just for Kenpo Girl?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *hmmmmm. a new finger set designed just for Kenpo Girl? *



_**falling down on the floor laughing**_


----------



## lifewise

I am glad you enjoyed that comment Gou, see I sometimes say things first and think of the consquences afterwards... this was one of them.  

Is it any wonder she likes to spar with me?

:rofl: dead woman walking


----------



## GouRonin

I'll see if I can't find my hockey gear for you.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> hmmmmm. a new finger set designed just for Kenpo Girl? *



So many comments so little time.  But I will be tasteful and not post them.


----------



## lifewise

Admit it Rob - you just couldn't think of something to top that!


----------



## GouRonin

This thread really got some mileage out of it. 

When will the school have a website that will go in the _"school"_ section of this board?


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Admit it Rob - you just couldn't think of something to top that! *



I really could have topped it, I just didn't want to be the next person suspended around here.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *This thread really got some mileage out of it.
> 
> When will the school have a website that will go in the "school" section of this board?
> *



For a new school, yes this thread is getting pretty good mileage. Wonder if it has anything to do with the sensitive subject matter  or maybe the hot discussion on compromising grappling positions?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I just didn't want to be the next person suspended around here. *



Don't keep us in suspense. Are you coming to the Whitson seminar in September?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *hot discussion on compromising grappling positions? *



Take it easy now...we were all wearing pants...

...not like that one time in Philadelphia where we....ahhhh....but I've said too much already.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Take it easy now...we were all wearing pants...
> 
> ...not like that one time in Philadelphia where we....ahhhh....but I've said too much already.
> *


I din't know you traveled with Foster.:rofl: 

I will try to make the seminar, but with it being in the middle of the week it will be a little tough.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I din't know you traveled with Foster.:rofl: *



Touche'!!!!


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Touche'!!!!
> *


I hope you weren't try to type touch:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *hmmmmm. a new finger set designed just for Kenpo Girl? *



LW  you are really on a roll tonight.  You've been setting us all up for some excellent punch lines.  Keep up the good work.

oh and BTW

You needn't worry I mastered finger set a LONG time ago.  :angel:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Take your right hand and hold it palm up facing you.
> Stick your thumb out at a 90 degree angle from your hand.
> Now point the thumb directly at you.
> Bend your 4 fingers so that they also point their tips at you.
> Touch your fingers to your thumb and release repeatedly.
> I see you doing a lot of that.
> Now stop and hold the fingers and the thumb together.
> I want you to be doing that.
> *



Leave it to you to quote from a lame guy movie.   It's not even original.   

Not as quick as you usually are.  What's the matter are your alcohol levels running a little low tonight?

Kinda like me saying in a cheesey french accent....... "I Fart In Your General Direction!!!"


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> * dead woman walking *



LW :boxing: Me

LW :vu: :shooter: Me

LW :waah: :shock: Me


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *When will the school have a website that will go in the "school" section of this board?*



Bryson and I discussed it tonight.  

There may be delays as he's more interested in getting the school running successfully then worrying about a site right now, which is smart.  But, don't worry we'll get something online before too long.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

oohhh boy...has this thread gotten 'specul'....

"Walk away Bob...just Walk away......"

:toilclaw:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *"Walk away Bob...just Walk away......"
> 
> *



I'm impressed Bob, you show great self control, or is it .....

"So many come-backs so little time!!" 

Going into overload are we?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lets just say with the number of suggestive comments in here, and my overactive mind..well...its better to walk away and bite ones lip...

but..definately get some pics up.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> LW  you are really on a roll tonight.  You've been setting us all up for some excellent punch lines.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> oh and BTW
> 
> You needn't worry I mastered finger set a LONG time ago.  :angel: *



Oops I did it again .... (think we all know that song)  

Should I be reading between the lines here Kenpo Girl? Lets see ... "on a roll tonight", "excellent punch lines" - not to mention the choice of graphics?! 

Me thinks Me be a little cautious with you in our next sparring match or technique line. :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

BTW Dot - John is still laughing at your choice of graphics depicting my demise.




someone's hubby is going to get a beating


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *BTW Dot - John is still laughing at your choice of graphics depicting my demise.
> *




A picture says a 1000 words .... or in this case bruises.


----------



## KenpoGirl

I've litterally thrown together a quickie page to show you guys what London Martial Arts looks like.  I have it uploaded onto my site right now, but the pictures will be moved when when we the the LMA website up and running.

Pictures of New School London Martial Arts 

The school looks a little barren in the pic's but there is more equipment there now.

Dot


----------



## Kirk

But ... but ... but ... but ... vair are da vomen?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *oh and BTW
> You needn't worry I mastered finger set a LONG time ago.  :angel: *



Kaith...you better be thanking me for not going there.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *But ... but ... but ... but ... vair are da vomen? *



I dunno. All we got is Dot.

Ha ha ha!

But I can skip really good and have been known to wear a kilt.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> I dunno. All we got is Dot.
> 
> Ha ha ha!
> 
> But I can skip really good and have been known to wear a kilt.
> *



Yeah, but your booty's flat!


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I've litterally thrown together a quickie page to show you guys what London Martial Arts looks like.  I have it uploaded onto my site right now, but the pictures will be moved when when we the the LMA website up and running.
> Pictures of New School London Martial Arts
> The school looks a little barren in the pic's but there is more equipment there now.
> Dot *



The cheque for my royalties better in the %$#@ing mail!
:hammer:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Yeah, but your booty's flat! *



The story of my life. Someday I'll have a fat @ss. No wait...I got rid of my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *But ... but ... but ... but ... vair are da vomen? *



Da Voman vas taking da picktures.

But thanks for asking.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *The cheque for my royalties better in the %$#@ing mail!
> :hammer: *



Didn't you get it??   I gave it to Jaybacca to give to you.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Didn't you get it??   I gave it to Jaybacca to give to you.   *



He said you told him that I had his cheque. Nice try! I can't believe I let you take those pics of us all working out while you sat and watched! Then didn't bother even writing us a bad cheque for it! That's it! It's hammer time!
:hammer:

By the way, I also accept payment in chocolate milk and gummi bears.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I can't believe I let you take those pics of us all working out while you sat and watched!  It's hammer time!*



Yeah, Yeah, whatever, you'll get lots of time in the future to get me on the mat.  I'm holding out for as long as I can.  :shrug: 



> *By the way, I also accept payment in chocolate milk and gummi bears.*



I think I can agree to those conditions.  :rofl:  

dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Kaith...you better be thanking me for not going there.
> *



:cheers: :wavey: :ultracool


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I think I can agree to those conditions.*



I drive a hard bargin.
 

I have to admit that in the few hours we spent working out I noticed a lot of girls walking by. In fact, the nice big windows allow one to look out and uh... _"survay"_ the uh... _"landscape"_ if you get my drift.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *By the way, I also accept payment in chocolate milk and gummi bears.*



Yeah, if someone was offering to pay me in Canadian dollars I'd say the same thing. At least chocolate milk will hold its value for a week or so.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I have to admit that in the few hours we spent working out I noticed a lot of girls walking by. In fact, the nice big windows allow one to look out and uh... "survay" the uh... "landscape" if you get my drift.
> *



is that why Bryson chose that location?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yeah, if someone was offering to pay me in Canadian dollars I'd say the same thing. At least chocolate milk will hold its value for a week or so. *



Feh. No beer for you.
:cuss:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *is that why Bryson chose that location? *



I am beginning to have my suspicions...


----------



## bryson

Nope, but it is a nice perk.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *Nope, but it is a nice perk.
> *




HE SPEAKITH!!!  

Just the like Captain and Tinneel (for those that can remember)
This is a momentous occation!!!  Where are the balloon and paper ribbons falling from the sky???  Where is the marching band???  Mark this day on your callendar!!

  heh heh heh


----------



## arnisador

I hope no one makes any Canadian cracks now that Bryson's here--it would be rude!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I hope no one makes any Canadian cracks now that Bryson's here--it would be rude! *



No biggy we can take it, and when it gets too rough we will retaliate.  A mild example.

_On the sixth day God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said: "Today I am going to create a land called Canada, it will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon." _ 

_God continued, "I shall make the land rich in oil so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."_  

_"But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians?" _ 

_"Not really," replied God, "just wait and see the neighbours I am going to give them." _ 


So be warned and be nice, or we'll get rough!!!  :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## arnisador

It's a bit of an inside joke--surely *Bryson* and *Roland* will recall our ride to Applebees at the WMAA camp. It's remotely possible that I was slamming our neighbors to the North non-stop.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's a bit of an inside joke--surely Bryson and Roland will recall our ride to Applebees at the WMAA camp. It's remotely possible that I was slamming our neighbors to the North non-stop. *



That's it. We're jacking up the price of fresh water.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> _"But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians?" _
> 
> _"Not really," replied God, "just wait and see the neighbours I am going to give them." _
> 
> 
> So be warned and be nice, or we'll get rough!!!  :shrug: [/B]



I like it,,,,  I like it a lot.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> HE SPEAKITH!!!
> 
> heh heh heh *




     I simply misunderstood the ranking system.  I thought the rank displayed was the rank you hold in Kenpo or what ever the style you train in.  Now that I know it is based on submitted posts, I have a great deal of incentive to post every chance I get.

 

*So be warned!*


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *I thought the rank displayed was the rank you hold in Kenpo or what ever the style you train in.   *



Don't I wish!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> No biggy we can take it, and when it gets too rough we will retaliate.  A mild example.
> 
> On the sixth day God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said: "Today I am going to create a land called Canada, it will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon."
> 
> God continued, "I shall make the land rich in oil so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth."
> 
> "But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians?"
> 
> "Not really," replied God, "just wait and see the neighbours I am going to give them."
> 
> 
> So be warned and be nice, or we'll get rough!!!  :shrug: *




DUH!

I am not sure but I think she might be talking about me?   

Then Again, she could have been talking about the polar bears, and the artic cold winds and the reindeer, and all those little elves in Santa's Shop banging banging all day and night. Not to forget that Day is only about 5 months long and nights is about 7 months long.  

Then again she coulod have been talking about the Siberians, just over the other side of the north pole.

Hmmmmm, Things that make you wonder. 

Rich

PS: Ladies you have posted 'Mr. Parsons', please call me Rich.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *PS: Ladies you have posted 'Mr. Parsons', please call me Rich. *



Reeeeeeco Swwwwwwaveh!
Rich is smooth!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> all those little elves in Santa's Shop banging banging all day and night. Not to forget that Day is only about 5 months long and nights is about 7 months long. *



And what's wrong with "banging all day and night"?  What else is there to do "when the days are 5 months long and the nights 7 months"?   

Aaaah ..... we are talking "training" right, RICH?  :angel:

Dot

BTW "Rich" just how far north do you think we are?  5 Month Days, 7 Month nights ..... Sheesh.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl

Just finish class number 8, Bryson says I am much improved.
_Of course when you were as rusty as I was, anything is a big improvement._ 

No longer coughing up a lung, merely some serious huffing and puffing.    A fellow student "Craig" joined us today.  It was kewl to be able to work on someone else.  LOL  Craig is as tall as Bryson but broader, I felt like a munchkin around them.  LOL but as I've trained with both of them many times before, so I was use to it.  

Craig has terminal "Nice Guy" Syndrome.  It's improssible for him to put anything behind his strikes and techniques because He doesn't want to "hurt you".  He's a great guy but it makes things a little hard when your are trying to "feel" what the technique is like.

Anywise, Tuesday, September 3rd, is the "Official Opening", and by the number of people that have dropped by and "said" they were joining it should be an interesting day/week.  I'll keep you posted.

Dot


----------



## Eraser

Hey all..

Wowzers... just got finished reading all the posts in this thread..  hehehe you london people are Crazy.. and in a good way too...
the pics form the london dojo are cool... umm i have a question for ya.. do you guys and gals always train in regular clothes or do you have MA uniforms.. just curious..  I really can't wait to come up and meet all of you hilarious people.. its looking more like Oct. now that i'll be up there.. cuz we have a new branch opening up here too.. also the head instructor is out of commision for a bit.. he was run over by a lifttruck at his work..  tore his acheiles heel tendon.. he'll be ok.. but no jumping front snap kicks for him.. for awhile...

P.s.. i have 6 bucks US here.. so that like 30 bucks canadian I can add to the Kenpogirl\Lifewise  match... hehehehehehe

Gou.. when i come up there .. will you wear your kilt..?? HAHAHAHAHAHA

Hope to see ya all soon...


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *umm i have a question for ya.. do you guys and gals always train in regular clothes or do you have MA uniforms*



I don't like to wear a gi. I have some. Just don't like to wear them. I suppose I might break one or two of them out if there is a Kenpo function or something. This was an informal class where we focused on material not what we were wearing.



> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *Gou.. when i come up there .. will you wear your kilt..?? HAHAHAHAHAHA*



Chix dig the kilt.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *A fellow student "Craig" joined us today.  It was kewl to be able to work on someone else.  LOL  Craig is as tall as Bryson but broader, I felt like a munchkin around them.  LOL but as I've trained with both of them many times before, so I was use to it.
> Craig has terminal "Nice Guy" Syndrome.  It's improssible for him to put anything behind his strikes and techniques because He doesn't want to "hurt you".  He's a great guy but it makes things a little hard when your are trying to "feel" what the technique is like.*



I worked with Craig when he and I were younger. Don't kid yourself. He can mix it up if he has too.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I worked with Craig when he and I were younger. Don't kid yourself. He can mix it up if he has too. *



Oops Sorry didn't mean to give a bad impression.  He and Bryson really do "mix it up" with each other.  I know he's very capable, just wish he'd be a little more realistic when he and I pair up.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *Hey all..
> 
> i have a question for ya.. do you guys and gals always train in regular clothes or do you have MA uniforms.. just curious..  I*



Hey there Eraser, we'll be glad to have you when you can get the chance to visit.

As Gou said, that class was a informal class, held after usual class time.  But for regular classes we wear our Gi's.  New students will start off in street cloths but then they will be given a Gi when they sign up for full membership.

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> And what's wrong with "banging all day and night"?  What else is there to do "when the days are 5 months long and the nights 7 months"?
> *



KenpoGirl, 

Nothing is wrong with banging all day or night.
SOmetimes I do it myself.  



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> Aaaah ..... we are talking "training" right, RICH?  :angel:
> 
> Dot
> *



Being that I am single, I have no idea what you
would mean other than training.  



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> BTW "Rich" just how far north do you think we are?  5 Month Days, 7 Month nights ..... Sheesh.  :shrug: *



Well, I think you guys are actually East of me, and not North of me.    They say that over 85% of Canada's population lives within like 80 kilometers of the US border. HMMMM, makes you wonder wy tat is if the rest is sooooo great. :rofl: 

Have fun at the opening of the new club.

Rich


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Oops Sorry didn't mean to give a bad impression.  He and Bryson really do "mix it up" with each other.  I know he's very capable, just wish he'd be a little more realistic when he and I pair up. *




Be careful what you wish for.

First,,,,   I always complain that you don't hit hard enough when you do your techniques, well I'm icing my elbow right now because you went to hard yesterday.

Second,,,,   Just in case you haven't seen him do so, Craig can  knock a wave master over with a hook punch.    He is a really nice guy, but I wouldn't badger him about hitting to light.

my humble opinion
:asian:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Hey Kenpo Girl - seems "someone" is looking for pictures of us sparring in their backyard!!!!!!!! Asked him why he would want THOSE pictures? *



Lifewise stole my pictures of she and Kenpo Girl sparring in my backyard.
That cunning little,,, (short person).  *(Joke!)* 
:soapbox:


----------



## tunetigress

I, for one, would absolutely LOVE to see those pics of K-G and LW sparring!!  C'mon LW, if ya wont post 'em, lol, could ya email them to me??  Pleeeease??
  I feel as if I am missing all the fun!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *
> I feel as if I am missing all the fun!    *



It's only fun until you get it in the side of the head with one of LW's killer hook punches.  :erg: 

d


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> *
> Just in case you haven't seen him do so, Craig can  knock a wave master over with a hook punch.    He is a really nice guy, but I wouldn't badger him about hitting to light. *



Aaaah  Good point.  I take it all back.  :angel:

Dot


----------



## lifewise

So you want pictures do you? Which ones would you most like to see, Kenpo Girl and I sparring or the one of Bryson checking out the blonde walking by the school window yesterday?

I know I know ... the guys want to see the blonde. 

Yesterday afternoon I video taped some techniques and sparring with Bryson (which has this little episode on it) but I have not had time to condense and transfer the video and pics yet.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Oops Sorry didn't mean to give a bad impression.  He and Bryson really do "mix it up" with each other.  I know he's very capable, just wish he'd be a little more realistic when he and I pair up. *



WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU DOING??????? 

Craig has incredible control - don't mess with that. The man is much larger than I and I have never been hesitant to spar with him even though I remember a bob and weave that went terrible wrong (the wrong way) once while sparring with Craig.... then the time he forgot I was only 5 feet tall and roundhouse kicked me.... 

Hope he can tell the difference between you and me Kenpo Girl!!!!

:shrug:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> Lifewise stole my pictures of she and Kenpo Girl sparring in my backyard.
> That cunning little,,, (short person).  (Joke!)
> :soapbox: *



Yes I am short - there I said it. (Apparently even Gou noticed that on Saturday) So is admitting it half the problem ... will I grow now? Highly unlikely since I have been this tall since I was 12!!!!! 

As for "cunning" ...  hmmm, have you tried that can of coffee I brought you the other day? :EG:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok...ok..ok... we all admit it...we wanna see the girls.  

Just make sure they are well labeled.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU DOING???????
> 
> Craig has incredible control - don't mess with that. The man is much larger than I and I have never been hesitant to spar with him even though I remember a bob and weave that went terrible wrong (the wrong way) once while sparring with Craig.... then the time he forgot I was only 5 feet tall and roundhouse kicked me....
> 
> Hope he can tell the difference between you and me Kenpo Girl!!!!
> 
> :shrug: *



Okay Okay,  I apologize I was complaining for the sake of complaining.  

Put it to exhaustion after a hard training session.  I humblely beg forgiveness.   

All valid points, and I in the future I will ponder the future ramifications of my sometimes bizzar ramblings.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *ok...ok..ok... we all admit it...we wanna see the girls.
> 
> Just make sure they are well labeled.  *



:rofl: Just what would you like to see on these labels? Or should I ask? 
Example: Kenpo Girl, employed, has vehicle, available.

will that do?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> :rofl: Just what would you like to see on these labels? Or should I ask?
> Example: Kenpo Girl, employed, has vehicle, available.
> 
> will that do?
> *




Geeze, the last time I checked this was NOT the Dating Game!!!   

Not to mention the fact he probably meant the Blonde, not the chubby red head.   

_I think she has a death wish_


----------



## Bob Hubbard

oh sure...what the heck..might as well add in measurements and favorite food too.  (don't get me started..my minds got its summer home in the gutter ya know.) 

Uki demos are always good too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> Geeze, the last time I checked this was NOT the Dating Game!!!
> 
> Not to mention the fact he probably meant the Blonde, not the chubby red head.
> 
> I think she has a death wish *



Dating game..hmmm..new service for MT? 

I'll take em all. 

Seems that way.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Well I just checked in the last 3 days approx 155 people have viewed the London Martial Arts page.  Very kewl.

I checked the stats on who was linking from where, to find to my surprise that the majority of the "hits" came from a Russian MA site, curtousy of a link by Gou Ronin.  Very Interesting.  :shrug:

d


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Kool.  

So, how are things progressing for the school?  I took a look at the pics and it looks good.  

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

had four more people drop in during my class to inquire about lessons.  Official opening for new students is Tuesday September 3rd, after the long weekend.  

We are expecting quite a few people if all the interest means anything.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Geeze, the last time I checked this was NOT the Dating Game!!!
> 
> Not to mention the fact he probably meant the Blonde, not the chubby red head.
> 
> I think she has a death wish *



I am sorry Kenpo Girl I wasn't thinking... of course, you will be as good as married come Tuesday. With your ritual like attendance (jealous of your ability to attend class every evening) newcomers will think you are Bryson's wife. With the official opening of the school and all the children .... just like being married with children!!!! 

As for the death wish,  what can I say 'cept gotta catch me first! 


:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I am sorry Kenpo Girl I wasn't thinking... of course, you will be as good as married come Tuesday. With your ritual like attendance (jealous of your ability to attend class every evening) newcomers will think you are Bryson's wife. With the official opening of the school and all the children .... just like being married with children!!!! *



Unfortunately yes, there might be some that would think that.  

All of the status and none of the perks.  

d


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *As for the death wish,  what can I say 'cept gotta catch me first! *



I don't have to catch you, I know where you live.  And you have to sleep some time!!!!  :EG:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *I, for one, would absolutely LOVE to see those pics of K-G and LW sparring!!  C'mon LW, if ya wont post 'em, lol, could ya email them to me??  Pleeeease??
> I feel as if I am missing all the fun!    *



These pictures .... well, how shall I say this .... they feature our backsides more than anything - which reminds me .... WHO TOOK THESE THINGS ANYHOW?

I will send them to you Tune. honest.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Unfortunately yes, there might be some that would think that.
> 
> All of the status and none of the perks.
> 
> d
> *



Ah ... what perks are you particularly interested in?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Ah ... what perks are you particularly interested in?  *



Alimony!!!  What else?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Alimony!!!  What else?   *



Hmmmm, if you say so.  
Thought I had you on that one, but just as in sparring ... you got out of it.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Hmmmm, if you say so.
> Thought I had you on that one, but just as in sparring ... you got out of it. *



Float like a elephant, But don't punch like a sissy.
You have to be faster than that to trap this little missy. 

What???   

Best I could do, on the fly.    :shrug: 

My next rendition ....... Ode to BOB!! 
_{that's Body Opponent Bag, not Kaith BTW}_ 

Dot


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I video taped some techniques and sparring with Bryson (which has this little episode on it) but I have not had time to condense and transfer the video and pics yet. [/B]



When you get a chance, add me to the list of those who would like a copy.  
 
(She was really cute)


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> As for "cunning" ...  hmmm, have you tried that can of coffee I brought you the other day? :EG: *



Nooo, no, no, no, no, don't even joke about messing with my coffee.   
Your only joking right, you didn't actually mess with my coffee?
Please tell me you joking?
*I'M REALLY, REALLY SORRY ABOUT BUGGING YOU ABOUT YOUR HIEGHT.* 
I'm horribly sorry about that ignorant comment.
I apologize.
Post any picture you like, just please  tell me you didn't mess with my coffee.

(sob) My Coffee,, (sob)


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I checked the stats on who was linking from where, to find to my surprise that the majority of the "hits" came from a Russian MA site, curtousy of a link by Gou Ronin.  Very Interesting.*



I invited a few friends to go take a look.


----------



## lifewise

I have discussed this with Bryson already but I would like to know if anyone would be interested in participating in a sparring event at London Martial Arts?

The idea was to video tape the matches for both the participants use, and the school. The school would run an edited version on the waiting area TV and possibly some clips on the school website.


----------



## KenpoGirl

LOL  I don't know how much of a attraction that would be.

We don't exactly do "Touch" sparring, might scare the new students ways.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If I could get out there, I'd have no problem sparing.  Just make sure the floors nice n clean cuz I end up there alot.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *If I could get out there, I'd have no problem sparing.  Just make sure the floors nice n clean cuz I end up there alot.  *



By choice or by gravity?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

heh...sometimes both.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Bryson invested in some Brand spankin' new puzzle mats, so whether you hit the ground on purpose or not, it will not be such a hard fall.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool.  I bounce anyways so...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Bryson invested in some Brand spankin' new puzzle mats, so whether you hit the ground on purpose or not, it will not be such a hard fall.   *




Cool A puzzle Mat, what is the picture?


----------



## Eraser

Well gang..

Im hoping to come up on the 20th of Sept...  i've sent kenpogirl a message, hopefully we can all meet up...and you can bet your sweet bippy im bringing my camera.. gota have pics to show off at my school... LOL


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *Well gang..
> 
> Im hoping to come up on the 20th of Sept...  i've sent kenpogirl a message, hopefully we can all meet up...and you can bet your sweet bippy im bringing my camera.. gota have pics to show off at my school... LOL *


Looking forward to it


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *If I could get out there, I'd have no problem sparing.  Just make sure the floors nice n clean cuz I end up there alot.  *


Hope you can make it.  BTW I have a large jug of Gibson's Sterling Edition that we could open up, *after*  the sparring session and the seminar.
   :rofl:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> I invited a few friends to go take a look. *



It was nice to see you out tonight.  I hope you can make it out more often.  And thankyou for all the cool drills and games you mentioned tonight.  It's going to be a lot of fun trying those games out with my Tot's class.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> Hope you can make it.  BTW I have a large jug of Gibson's Sterling Edition that we could open up, after  the sparring session and the seminar.
> :rofl: *



After would be much better.... I've heard of drunken boxing, but never drunken kenpo or arnis.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *Well gang..
> 
> Im hoping to come up on the 20th of Sept...  i've sent kenpogirl a message, hopefully we can all meet up...and you can bet your sweet bippy im bringing my camera.. gota have pics to show off at my school... LOL *



Got the message, hope my reply isn't too confusing.  The short and tall of it is.  The 20th is okay with me, I'll confirm with LW make sure she can make it and I will send a map via email to the school.

As I said in my message, Huk Planas is in town the next day so if you want to attend that can be arranged.  Just let me know.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> Hope you can make it.  BTW I have a large jug of Gibson's Sterling Edition that we could open up, after  the sparring session and the seminar.
> :rofl: *



Unfortunately if you are going to be sparring before the seminar on the 19th I will not be able to get there.  Some of us work for a living and it will be a challenged to get there at the secheduled 5pm seminar.  So earlier is out of the question.

I think originally LW meant have a sparring match on a completely different day, not the day of the Zach W. seminar, but if you guys wanna spar before hand more power too you.   

I'll be fresh as a daizy for the seminar and you all will be hot and sweaty.    hmmmm, that could be interesting, me in a room full of sweaty men.    heh heh heh   This is getting better and better all the time.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> Cool A puzzle Mat, what is the picture? *



Well they are solid black.  See Pictures of School 

But they do this kewl trick that when you lay on the floor then get up a outline of your sweaty body stays behind for a few moments.  Looks a little gastly like a chaulk outline of a dead body.


----------



## tunetigress

For some reason I had this horrid flash of this outline of a Dot on that floor!  Oh my, I hope LW hasn't put out a contract on you with some crazy Russians or something!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *For some reason I had this horrid flash of this outline of a Dot on that floor!  Oh my, I hope LW hasn't put out a contract on you with some crazy Russians or something!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Not so far, I only leave an outline when I've collapsed from doing push-ups or crunchers.    and the only crazy Russian I know is Gou, and he didn't take me out when he had the chance tonight when he participated in some of the class. Wouldn't do the whole class, whined about a sore jaw, the whimp.  :rolf:

:shrug: Little bugger kept punching me in the same spot just under my armpit for "Attacking Mace" (that's the name isn't it?? D'oh) Friggin' bony little hands. Next time I wont take it so easy on him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I missed something somewhere...someone was flashing?  Oh, I wish I was closer to London!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I have discussed this with Bryson already but I would like to know if anyone would be interested in participating in a sparring event at London Martial Arts?
> 
> The idea was to video tape the matches for both the participants use, and the school. The school would run an edited version on the waiting area TV and possibly some clips on the school website. *


Ya know, I like that idea, may even put something similiar in to action in my area.....


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> *It was nice to see you out tonight.  I hope you can make it out more often.  And thankyou for all the cool drills and games you mentioned tonight.  It's going to be a lot of fun trying those games out with my Tot's class.*



No problem. I told Dot I was going to come out because she was going to show me how to do a spinning, tornado, reverse torquing, roundhouse, jumping, kick.

The funny thing is that a lot of the excercises I was showing are stuff we do at Vlad's. The kewl thing is that they all have use and they are all fun.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Not so far, I only leave an outline when I've collapsed from doing push-ups or crunchers.*



That's because you need to relax and breath. It should be fun, not work.



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *the only crazy Russian I know is Gou, and he didn't take me out when he had the chance tonight when he participated in some of the class. Wouldn't do the whole class, whined about a sore jaw, the whimp.*



Uh...ok. I just came down to see what was up. I was only there just being another body for Bryson to make his class work. I was having fun with the kids doing internal organ transplants on Scooby Doo and Clifford The Big Red Dog until you dragged me on the floor.



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Little bugger kept punching me in the same spot just under my armpit for "Attacking Mace" (that's the name isn't it?? D'oh) Friggin' bony little hands. Next time I wont take it so easy on him.*



What in the name of Ghandi are you going on about? I was so relaxed and going so light that if I went any lighter you might as well have been doing that olympic event where they dance around with a string on a stick. I don't even do Kenpo! Now who's the whiner?


----------



## lifewise

Yes Gou, you made quite the impression on the kids last night.  Must of had something to do with your willingness to wear the 3D glasses in public! 

Thanks for keeping them busy for me.   Both of them thought you were pretty cool - but my son wasn't impressed when you hit his mom! Guess that is a good thing ...


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *For some reason I had this horrid flash of this outline of a Dot on that floor!  Oh my, I hope LW hasn't put out a contract on you with some crazy Russians or something!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



thanks for the suggestion tune!


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> It was nice to see you out tonight.  I hope you can make it out more often.  And thankyou for all the cool drills and games you mentioned tonight.  It's going to be a lot of fun trying those games out with my Tot's class.
> 
> *




Kenpo Girl suggested these drills might be of interest to me ...  so I guess I will have to check it out in the Tot's class. (just my level too )


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Yes Gou, you made quite the impression on the kids last night.  Must of had something to do with your willingness to wear the 3D glasses in public!*



Hey now. I looked kewl in those things! Also they are not 3D glasses. They are glasses that allow you to see the 7 distinct colours of the light spectrum through a prism. We were able to count and name all 7 of them too. So Nyah!
:ultracool 



> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Thanks for keeping them busy for me.  Both of them thought you were pretty cool*



That's 'cause I am! Ha! They're very well behaved and nice kids. I had a lot of fun talking with them.



> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *but my son wasn't impressed when you hit his mom! Guess that is a good thing ... *



He was probably afraid if I hit you too hard that he might not be allowed to stay up that whole extra hour! He was really excited about that. He was resting himself he said to make sure he could stay awake that long.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Kenpo Girl suggested these drills might be of interest to me ...  so I guess I will have to check it out in the Tot's class. (just my level too ) *



At least the same height level!:rofl:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> At least the same height level!:rofl: *



You make me sound like I am one of the seven dwarfs! I am 5 feet TALL and that is a good foot TALLER than my 4 year old son (who is in the Tot's class btw)


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> You make me sound like I am one of the seven dwarfs! I am 5 feet TALL and that is a good foot TALLER than my 4 year old son (who is in the Tot's class btw) *



Standing on tippy toes does not count!


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Same height*



Dat's cold baybee!
_**getting down wit muh bad self**_


----------



## lifewise

sigh. i give up.

:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *sigh. i give up.*



Nah, don't do that. Now is when you start with the _"male pattern baldness"_ jokes on Rob.

Not that I would instigate anything...


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Nah, don't do that. Now is when you start with the "male pattern baldness" jokes on Rob.
> 
> Not that I would instigate anything...
> *



No worries I am proud of the way I lost my hair.  And as for being attacked by someone barely taller than LW's 4 yr old son, that is fine too.

After the Huk seminar on the 21st will the group be going to the ballet?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *After the Huk seminar on the 21st will the group be going to the ballet? *



Hard to say. We have not gone in a long time. Mostly because we're all so busy. It's never a planned thing. if you try and plan it then it loses it's appeal. We'll all more than likely head out after the seminar for somewhere. Just that no one knows where. It's always a last minute thing.


----------



## lifewise

So Rob, when are you available to come to LMA for a sparring event? I know you won't want to miss it  -


----------



## GouRonin

With God as my witness I just want to be there when lifewise hauls off and punches Rob straight in the balls.
:rofl:


----------



## jaybacca72

simmmmmmmmmmmer donna


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *With God as my witness I just want to be there when lifewise hauls off and punches Rob straight in the balls.
> :rofl: *



Sorry GouRonin but I have to agree with Jaybacca72.  
(Ohh, painful memories)


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *simmmmmmmmmmmer donna *



Are we still getting together tomorrow for a group workout?  Around twelve o'clock?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> Sorry GouRonin but I have to agree with Jaybacca72.
> (Ohh, painful memories)
> 
> *



How many times must I apologize!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *With God as my witness I just want to be there when lifewise hauls off and punches Rob straight in the balls.
> :rofl: *



Seriously that would never happen (intentionally). Hell, I am sure you had to notice I stopped before I hit you everytime in last night's class..... I really have to work on that apparently (coached by Bryson and Kenpo Girl to be mean) :karate:


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> thanks for the suggestion tune! *



No problem, LW, glad I can be of some help!  Just be sure to get it all on video do I don't feel so left out!


----------



## KenpoGirl

LMAO  Leave you guys a lone for a day and you all pick on LW.
Bravo, Great Going, Keep it up!!!   

I'm sorry ..... I can't type very long...... bruises Gou gave me tooo sore..... must go rest.     Anyone know the number for 911? :waah:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Anyone know the number for 911? :waah: *



Where EXACTLY are those bruises?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Where EXACTLY are those bruises?  *



He bruised my feelings, the big meanie!!!


----------



## lifewise

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress

Oh K-G give us a break.  Don't listen to the whiner, lol.  She ain't bruised in the least!  She is just  looking for sympathy, and I know just where she can find it!  It's right there in the dictionary, somewhere between  s__t  and syphyllis!     :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Oh K-G give us a break.  Don't listen to the whiner, lol.  She ain't bruised in the least!  She is just  looking for sympathy, and I know just where she can find it!  It's right there in the dictionary, somewhere between  s__t  and syphyllis!     :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:      *



I AM Bruised,  It's huge!!!   Really big ..... well it's a nice size...... ah well its aaah  ...... noticeable, if you were looking for it.

BUT IT HURTS!!!!!  :wah:


----------



## tunetigress

We want proof!  Where is it we must look now???


----------



## lifewise

what makes you so sure it was Gou that inflicted the damage? 

hmmmmm. I mean you were with more than one partner last night.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *what makes you so sure it was Gou that inflicted the damage?
> 
> hmmmmm. I mean you were with more than one partner last night. *



True but Bryson is always soooooo gentle, it couldn't have been him.  :angel:

and don't forget you were my partner too.  
How's that for starting rumours????  tsk tsk :shrug:

No it was Gou, the bruise came our blue, so it's positive Gou's the father of my bruise.


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> No it was Gou, the bruise came our blue, so it's positive Gou's the father of my bruise.   *



I can barely restrain myself on this one!!!   And tell us Dot, will you nurture that bruise as faithfully if it were anyone else's???   

I hope Gou will be a man and own up to it!!!   Maybe you can make him pay support??   :rofl:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *what makes you so sure it was Gou that inflicted the damage?
> 
> hmmmmm. I mean you were with more than one partner last night. *


:rofl: I :rofl: CAN'T :rofl:  BREATH :rofl: 
:rofl: NEED :rofl:  HELP :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

What kinda training you folks doing up there?  Sounds like I gotta defect so I can have fun.  Right now, I just get hit in the head alot.

heh.

(BTW - this is one of the busiest threads on here...hope the schools jumping as much as here.)


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *simmmmmmmmmmmer donna *



Run! It's jayzilla! We must flee the village!


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Seriously that would never happen (intentionally). Hell, I am sure you had to notice I stopped before I hit you everytime in last night's class..... I really have to work on that apparently (coached by Bryson and Kenpo Girl to be mean) :karate: *



You always can tell the ball punchers in a class.
 

I thought you were doing well. You work hard at what whatever material you're working on.

If you want to see mean wake up jaybacca the morning after a drinking binge.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *I hope Gou will be a man and own up to it!!!   Maybe you can make him pay support??*



The only thing I am gonna own up to is a matching bruise for her if she doesn't quite complaining! Lifewise's kids hit harder than I do.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> The only thing I am gonna own up to is a matching bruise for her if she doesn't quite complaining! Lifewise's kids hit harder than I do. *


I messaged her about that and she said it's because they are bigger than you.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I messaged her about that and she said it's because they are bigger than you. *



Well the daughter has a mean long crane stance and the son can out talk me easily. That's a mean feat in itself. I don't think he breathes so I am still trying to figure out how he does it.

But either way she's got herself some good kids and she should be proud.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If you want to see mean wake up jaybacca the morning after a drinking binge. *



I think that if you woke up in a position to do that, you had too much to drink too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LOL  puts a whole new meaning to the term "Well..this one time at karate camp..."

:rofl:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I messaged her about that and she said it's because they are bigger than you. *



 doesn't sound like ME... I would never bring size into the conversation.

Well, atleast not in this case.:shrug:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Well the daughter has a mean long crane stance and the son can out talk me easily. That's a mean feat in itself. I don't think he breathes so I am still trying to figure out how he does it.
> 
> But either way she's got herself some good kids and she should be proud.
> *



Thanks Gou, and yes I am proud of my kids.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I think that if you woke up in a position to do that, you had too much to drink too. *



Once when we were at Renegade's :erg: jaybacca and I stayed overnight in the guest room. Just as I was about half asleep on my side of the bed I heard this creaking noise, a giggle, and then a thundering of feet.

Renegade :erg: had opened his bedroom door and his 2 100lb+ rotties came tearing up the hall and into the bedroom and into the bed.

I of course loooove dogs and was laughing and wrestling with Loki who had hit me like a ton of bricks and I was half off the bed wrapping him in the bedsheet and laughing. Thor had decided to jump all over jaybacca but jaybacca made the mistake of trying to hide under he covers. Apparently Renegade :erg: likes to play this _"hide-and-seek"_ game with the dogs and so they thought jaybacca was playing.

Loki saw this and left me and joined right in rooting through the covers for jaybacca. I look up and there is Renegade :erg: laughing like mad at the two dogs. Of course Jaybacca is yelling like mad for us to get the dogs off him but we can't because we're laughing too hard.

What we don't realize is that he can't breathe with the dogs on him wrapped in a blanket.

Ah the fun.

I can't even begin to stop laughing about the time jaybacca almost died in the back seat of my car. That guy is great.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *LOL  puts a whole new meaning to the term "Well..this one time at karate camp...":rofl: *



Does it involve sticking a Katana in your @ss?


----------



## lifewise

Has anyone noticed that Rob has not answered me on when a good time would be for him to come to London for the sparring?

Actually, he has been real quiet - (_wondering what I can say on here that would entice a reply)_


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Actually, he has been real quiet - (wondering what I can say on here that would entice a reply) *



Offer to spar him at the ballet?
:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Does it involve sticking a Katana in your @ss? *



Not mine...that sounds like its painfulland I don't like pain..it hurts me.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> doesn't sound like ME... I would never bring size into the conversation.
> 
> Well, atleast not in this case.:shrug: *


See, I knew she was going to deny it! LW, you are a troublemaker!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Once when we were at Renegade's :erg: jaybacca and I stayed overnight in the guest room. Just as I was about half asleep on my side of the bed I heard this creaking noise, a giggle, and then a thundering of feet.
> 
> Renegade :erg: had opened his bedroom door and his 2 100lb+ rotties came tearing up the hall and into the bedroom and into the bed.
> 
> I of course loooove dogs and was laughing and wrestling with Loki who had hit me like a ton of bricks and I was half off the bed wrapping him in the bedsheet and laughing. Thor had decided to jump all over jaybacca but jaybacca made the mistake of trying to hide under he covers. Apparently Renegade :erg: likes to play this "hide-and-seek" game with the dogs and so they thought jaybacca was playing.
> 
> Loki saw this and left me and joined right in rooting through the covers for jaybacca. I look up and there is Renegade :erg: laughing like mad at the two dogs. Of course Jaybacca is yelling like mad for us to get the dogs off him but we can't because we're laughing too hard.
> 
> What we don't realize is that he can't breathe with the dogs on him wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> Ah the fun.
> 
> I can't even begin to stop laughing about the time jaybacca almost died in the back seat of my car. That guy is great.
> 
> *


And how long did the two of you plan this blanket party?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *
> 
> Not mine...that sounds like its painfulland I don't like pain..it hurts me.   *


as one of my students is fond of saying, "No Pain.......no pain."


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Not mine...that sounds like its painfulland I don't like pain..it hurts me.   *



Better stay away from it then 'cause this one time at karate camp...


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And how long did the two of you plan this blanket party? *



Hard to say. You sorta loose track of time when you're talking to hookers.


----------



## GouRonin

Kinda feels like an episode of Seinfeld doesn't it?


----------



## Rob_Broad

Currently at this time Rob has no ambition to spar.  My biggest goal is finishing off my small training room and sleep.  Give me a date and time for the sparring and I'll see what I can do.  Work keeps me pretty busy these days, and pretty exhausted too.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Kinda feels like an episode of Seinfeld doesn't it? *


More like a Dennis Leary routine, I'd say


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *More like a Dennis Leary routine, I'd say *



Oh. So he ripped it off Bill Hicks too did he? That guy has no shame!


----------



## Seig

You say that like it is a bad thing.  It's still funny.  Gou sinf the "I'm an a@@hole" song for us, please!  I'll do the backround!


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You say that like it is a bad thing.  It's still funny.  Gou sinf the "I'm an a@@hole" song for us, please!  I'll do the backround! *



Everytime I hear that song I think i should be getting royalty cheques.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Hard to say. You sorta loose track of time when you're talking to hookers. *



Tims dogs play golf too?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Tims dogs play golf too?   *



Those dogs are bursting with talent. You ought to see them play the harmonica.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *My biggest goal is sleep.*



Sleeeeeeep...that's where I'm a viking. Toot toot!
:viking1: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Once when we were at Renegade's :erg: jaybacca and I stayed overnight in the guest room. Just as I was about half asleep on my side of the bed I heard this creaking noise, a giggle, and then a thundering of feet.
> 
> Renegade :erg: had opened his bedroom door and his 2 100lb+ rotties came tearing up the hall and into the bedroom and into the bed.
> 
> I of course loooove dogs and was laughing and wrestling with Loki who had hit me like a ton of bricks and I was half off the bed wrapping him in the bedsheet and laughing. Thor had decided to jump all over jaybacca but jaybacca made the mistake of trying to hide under he covers. Apparently Renegade :erg: likes to play this "hide-and-seek" game with the dogs and so they thought jaybacca was playing.
> 
> Loki saw this and left me and joined right in rooting through the covers for jaybacca. I look up and there is Renegade :erg: laughing like mad at the two dogs. Of course Jaybacca is yelling like mad for us to get the dogs off him but we can't because we're laughing too hard.
> 
> What we don't realize is that he can't breathe with the dogs on him wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> Ah the fun.
> 
> I can't even begin to stop laughing about the time jaybacca almost died in the back seat of my car. That guy is great.
> 
> *




Um Guys and Gals,

No one else has pointed this out, but it sounds like to me that both Gou and Jaybacca were in the same queen sized bed at the same time????  

Makes me wonder???!?!?!?!? :shrug: 


MWUHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA :rofl: 

Rich


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *it sounds like to me that both Gou and Jaybacca were in the same queen sized bed at the same time????
> 
> Makes me wonder*



...why they needed dogs too? Yeah, I was also wondering about that.

As Archie Bunker would've said:
"Preverts!"


----------



## GouRonin

As if! If I was going to go that way I'm sure my boyfriend would be better looking than Jaybacca. C'mon! Gimme some credit!
:rofl:


----------



## Seig

But I thought you were supposed to be the pretty one in the pair


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But I thought you were supposed to be the pretty one in the pair*



Actually it's a well known fact that he only keeps me around so I'll attract pretty women and he'll try and talk to them. I'm just eye candy.
:argue: :cheers: :fart: :ladysman: :duel:


----------



## tunetigress

Ah but Gou really IS adorable!  The rest of you blokes are just jealous cuz he hasn't gone to seed yet like the rest of u old farts!  The guy is still slender enough to conceal himself behind a bag, for cryin out loud! Besides, you gotta trust Kenpo-Girl to choose the best possible father for her bruises! LOL!


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> True but Bryson is always soooooo gentle, it couldn't have been him.  :angel:
> 
> *



I'm gentle am I? 

 

Oh Dot.  (Shaking my head in disbelieve)

 

You have no idea what's coming, do you?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *Ah but Gou really IS adorable!  The rest of you blokes are just jealous cuz he hasn't gone to seed yet like the rest of u old farts!  The guy is still slender enough to conceal himself behind a bag, for cryin out loud! Besides, you gotta trust Kenpo-Girl to choose the best possible father for her bruises! LOL!    *



You're laying it on thick. What is exactly that you want from me?
:rofl:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks Gou, and yes I am proud of my kids.
> 
> *



They are two great kids.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> *I'm gentle am I?
> Oh Dot.  (Shaking my head in disbelieve)
> You have no idea what's coming, do you?*



Bring the pain dood!

Now I *have* to come back a few more times just to watch this.
:hammer: :boxing: :barf:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> *They are two great kids. *



Maybe if we're good lifewise will let us have pop and chips too!

_**giggling uncontrollably in my seat**_


----------



## bryson

This will be my last day on the Internet for awhile, as I'm moving my computer to the school.   

Please keep this thread going until I get back, I've really enjoined it and I'm looking forward to getting back as soon as I can.


----------



## GouRonin

How many other schools have computers and net access at the school? I imagine it's just for the owners etc but it's still kewl to have.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *How many other schools have computers and net access at the school? I imagine it's just for the owners etc but it's still kewl to have. *



I need my computer at the school so that I can get work done between classes, but I can't possibly give up MT.

 

The school I think is starting to look a little better, we got the coffee maker there, microwave, VCR, Ill have the computer there soon enough & Im hopping to bring in a small bridge and T.V. in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Kirk

A small bridge????     Does a river run 
through your studio???


----------



## Seig

I have a TV and a Computer, no cable, no net and no regular phone, just my cell.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Maybe if we're good lifewise will let us have pop and chips too!
> 
> **giggling uncontrollably in my seat**
> *



You're a grown man Gou ... I would have thought you'd like something more than a pop and chips as a reward for being good.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> See, I knew she was going to deny it! LW, you are a troublemaker!:soapbox: *



Me a troublemaker? Me? Nah, not me.


----------



## lifewise

I forgot to add to the other post Gou, that for some reason I have no problem picturing you " giggling uncontrollably in your seat" either. :rofl:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Maybe if we're good lifewise will let us have pop and chips too!
> 
> **giggling uncontrollably in my seat**
> *



Really, pop and chips.


 


Very cool!


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *A small bridge????     Does a river run
> through your studio??? *



Whoops, what I meant to say was a Small refrigerator.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *A small bridge????     Does a river run
> through your studio??? *


Only if Jaybacca backs up a toilet:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

You guys have been chatting up a storm.  Bravo.

Welcome Seig, lol looks like you are fitting right in.  

Today I lent Bryson my wavemast (the big black one), the base is filled with sand instead of water as I live in an apartment and I was hoping the sand would make it more stable and less noisy.  No such luck, so I decided to let Bryson borrow it until he can get his own equipment.  

Moving a 200lb wavemaster base is no mean feat.  Getting it to the car was semi-easy as bryson made himself a "trolly" out of an old shelving unit on wheels.  From what I hear he did a pretty impressive demo job tearing off everything but the base.  But getting the base into my car was a challenge to say the least, ended up using a shopping cart on its side as a platform to slide the base into the car. 

Getting it out was even MORE interesting, no shopping cart, but some how Bryson managed to lift the base and drag it out of the car.  He was doing REALLY well until he leaned back a little to far and the weight of the base and gravity took over.  At that point his pleased "I Got It!!!"  turned into "Oh Oh" really quickly, as Bryson toppled over backwards.  I ran around to the other side of the car, and there was Bryson flat on his back with the bass sitting on his stomach.  He looked like he'd been crushed by a giant ink stamp.  He asked for a little help but I though it an opportune time to grab the camera.    That will be another excellent picture for the site once its developed.

I'll keep you updated.

Dot


----------



## lifewise

Since I had no idea how to put the pictures on here I sent them to Dot. The pictures of her and I sparring in Bryson's backyard are not very clear. 

I included two pictures of Bryson and I sparring. These pictures were extracted from the actual video.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> At that point his pleased "I Got It!!!"  turned into "Oh Oh" really quickly, as Bryson toppled over backwards.  I ran around to the other side of the car, and there was Bryson flat on his back with the bass sitting on his stomach.  He looked like he'd been crushed by a giant ink stamp.  He asked for a little help but I though it an opportune time to grab the camera.    That will be another excellent picture for the site once its developed.
> 
> I'll keep you updated.
> 
> Dot
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: more tears of laughter :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

..._**** lets see if this works **** picture of Bryson and I sparring taken from a video_ 


Sometimes being shorter presents interesting positions....

I was nice. I did not hit him, or buckle his leg


----------



## lifewise

Hook punch connection

_Bryson and Lifewise_


----------



## KenpoGirl

DUCK!!!!! 

 D'oh wasn't fast enough.  That was for the frist pic.


----------



## lifewise

Lifewise and Kenpo Girl in Bryson's backyard


----------



## KenpoGirl

That's me trying to stay away from that scary Right Hook.  

You can't see in that picture but I'm actually praying and weeping outloud, hoping to keep my head this time.  :anic:


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Lifewise and Kenpo Girl in Bryson's backyard *



You are really asking for kenpogirl to lay a beating on you.  Posting her pick sparring like that is just asking for a whuppin.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> You are really asking for kenpogirl to lay a beating on you.  Posting her pick sparring like that is just asking for a whuppin. *



Why do you say that Rob?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> You are really asking for kenpogirl to lay a beating on you.  Posting her pick sparring like that is just asking for a whuppin. *



Aw shucks Rob, don't you worry ... Kenpo Girl would never REALLY hurt me.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Why do you say that Rob?    *



From what I have heard you normally lay a whuppin on her evrytime you spar, and for someone who hates their pic on the web so much I figured it would be a good excuse for you to lay into her again.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> From what I have heard you normally lay a whuppin on her evrytime you spar, and for someone who hates their pic on the web so much I figured it would be a good excuse for you to lay into her again. *



LOL, don't you know by now Rob, you only believe 5% of what your read on the net.  

LW and myself are not sooo brutal to each other, we just like to tell a good story.    We do occationally hit  hard, but never out of malice, just exuberance.

Now if she'd posted a picture of her landing a clear shot on me, well then I'd just have to make sure that we'd find one of me doing the same to her on another occation.  

It's all in fun.

Dot


----------



## lifewise

Thanks for reminding her Rob! Geee, when you come to London this week bring your sparring gear - 

:EG:


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Thanks for reminding her Rob! Geee, when you come to London this week bring your sparring gear -
> 
> :EG: *



Hmmmmmmm, lets see, work a long hard day and then spar,  gonna have to categorically file that one under  NO!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Hmmmmmmm, lets see, work a long hard day and then spar,  gonna have to categorically file that one under  NO! *



Why Not?    That's what I do every day.   

I work all day then drag my tired butt to LMA and groan and complain for the first 10 minutes or so, and then get to work.  Isn't that what the majority of martial artists do?  :shrug:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> Hmmmmmmm, lets see, work a long hard day and then spar,  gonna have to categorically file that one under  NO! *



Ok, I understand. 

Remeber that most of us work all day and are tired by the time class comes around.  I know you are working long hard days right now so when it lets up for you be sure to let us know and we will get together at LMA. 

No pressure.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Why Not?    That's what I do every day.
> 
> I work all day then drag my tired butt to LMA and groan and complain for the first 10 minutes or so, and then get to work.  Isn't that what the majority of martial artists do?  :shrug: *




AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

My job is a little harder plus there is the hour long drive back and forth plus being at work the next morning at 5:30 am.  My body is still becoming used to these new hours.  I'll pass on the sparring session for a little while.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Why Not?    That's what I do every day.
> 
> I work all day then drag my tired butt to LMA and groan and complain for the first 10 minutes or so, and then get to work.  Isn't that what the majority of martial artists do?  :shrug: *




Well, except for that groan and complain part.  I typically whine 
and cry like baby.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Well, except for that groan and complain part.  I typically whine and cry like baby.  *



Wow kewl,  thought it was only me.


----------



## KenpoGirl

I just noticed!!!   I'm a blue belt!!!


I'd like the thank my mother and my father, and of course Martial Talk, and London Martial Arts for supporting me to this point!!!

I'm so proud I could :wah:


----------



## tunetigress

Jeesh Dot!  How did you get to be a Blue belt so fast???  Get off the darn puter and get back training, lol!   :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> You're laying it on thick. What is exactly that you want from me?
> :rofl:   *



Jeesh, can't anyone say something nice in here without having some sort of twisted ulterior motive???  Can't an old lady admire a fine-looking and clever  young man in this day and age without him getting suspicious???  No???   So you want me to lie???  Sigh...  Just what IS this world coming to???


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> *
> I'm gentle am I?
> 
> Oh Dot.  (Shaking my head in disbelieve)
> 
> You have no idea what's coming, do you?
> *



A Rope A Dope
Example
--When you are weak pretend that you are strong.
--When you are strong pretend that you are weak.
--When you are afraid pretend that you are fearless.
--When you are fearless pretend that you are afraid.
--When One Of My Classes Are Easy, Expect The Next To Be A  
--Living Hell.
--*HAY KENPOGIRL IF YOU THINK I'M SOOOO GENTLE NOW, WHAT DOES THAT IMPLY ABOUT THE FUTURE..... * 



Point of Interest:
Point 1)  You complain that Craig does not hit hard enough.
Point 2)  You complain about a non existent bruise that Doug     
              gave you.
Point 3)  Then you call me........... GENTLE.
* Bonus *Point of Interest)  I've been telling you to strike harder every time we do another Self Defense Technique, now ask yourself  WHY!!!  


Now
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
  Lifewise about those pictures, I understand your coming over to my school tomorrow to do some sparring and your bringing your camera.  

 
_I'm Very Happy To Hear This._ 
  

Conclusion: (for both Lifewise and KenpoGirl)
Be Afraid .....
Be Very Afraid.


----------



## tunetigress

Bryson, please allow me to make a small correction here. Dot complains.  Period.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I just noticed!!!   I'm a blue belt!!!
> 
> 
> I'd like the thank my mother and my father, and of course Martial Talk, and London Martial Arts for supporting me to this point!!!
> 
> I'm so proud I could :wah: *



CONGRADULATIONS

I GUESS I HAVE TO GIVE YOU THE TRADATIONAL KICK IN THE STOMACK TOMORROW..


----------



## lifewise

I knew Kenpo Girl would get me in trouble! Oh Man! 

:rofl: 

As for sparring tomorrow ... sure no problem. I'm up to the challenge, I'll be there, you don't scare me! Bring it on Bryson! 

Ya, that's right... I've been practicing on my ultraman ... 

Let's see you defend against my newest techniques... 

a cat fur infested gi. :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

I think the important thing to concentrate on tomorrow Bryson is the fact that Kenpo Girl left you struggling under the wavemaster while she ran for the camera - ya, that's it ... focus on that...


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Let's see you defend against my newest techniques...
> 
> a cat fur infested gi. :rofl: *



You too, huh?   Danged cats!


----------



## lifewise

Since both Kenpo Girl and myself are in trouble with you Bryson, maybe it would be better if we did a little two on one first --- what do you say?


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I think the important thing to concentrate on tomorrow Bryson is the fact that Kenpo Girl left you struggling under the wavemaster while she ran for the camera - ya, that's it ... focus on that... *



Ummmm, LW, was that a bad thing????   Did she get the pic????


----------



## KenpoGirl

Geeze,  nice to know I can count on your support me ladies.  

It's ever girl for herself now.  :wah:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Since both Kenpo Girl and myself are in trouble with you Bryson, maybe it would be better if we did a little two on one first --- what do you say?  *




Geeeze what's the matter LW.  Sucking up to Bryson and now you want me to help you out???

You're gonna perferate your a$$ by sitting on the fence like that!!


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Geeeze what's the matter LW.  Sucking up to Bryson and now you want me to help you out???
> 
> You're gonna perferate your *** by sitting on the fence like that!!   *




:rofl: 

I wasn't looking for you to help me out... I was thinking of you all along. I guess you want to do it alone then, and by all means I insist you go first this time - and for the 2 minutes ....


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I wasn't looking for you to help me out... I was thinking of you all along. I guess you want to do it alone then, and by all means I insist you go first this time - and for the 2 minutes .... *



:wah: Mommy :waah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Y'all are special....


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Hard to say. You sorta loose track of time when you're talking to hookers. *



GOU... hanging out at Studio 4 again eh!!!!   you must be customer of the month by now... hehehehehehehe:rofl:


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> The school I think is starting to look a little better, we got the coffee maker there, microwave, VCR, Ill have the computer there soon enough & Im hopping to bring in a small bridge and T.V. in the next 2 weeks. *



WOW...  Forget staying in a hotel.. i'll just crash at the school... lol.. how much a night?????????????:rofl: 

Is there a Bridge Toll too????  hahahaha


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Bryson, please allow me to make a small correction here. Dot complains.  Period.    *



You know - really this is the first time I remember Dot complaining about anything. She typically listens to others (and they know who they are) complain and does something to help them if she can. 

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *You're a grown man Gou ... *



Mentally...that's debatable.


----------



## lifewise

Should I post the pictures that were taken today? hmmm.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *admire a fine-looking and clever  young man*



Well...when you put it that way it DOES sound reasonable...


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Should I post the pictures that were taken today? hmmm.  *



Please post the pictures, today was so much fun.


----------



## lifewise

Bryson had his fun with Kenpo Girl and myself. We went down to the school for a little holiday monday fun. A couple hours have passed and I am feeling the effects  

The following are a couple pictures that either Kenpo Girl or myself have taken. This will give those of you who plan to visit us at LMA (Eraser) an idea what to expect. 

Oh btw, Bryson I am still real sorry about the knee to the head. Maybe making fun of me (sparring on your knees) wasn't a good idea after all. 


1. "Any wonder why Bryson DOESN"T have a girlfriend?"


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> Please post the pictures, today was so much fun.
> 
> *



OF COURSE IT WAS FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## lifewise

2. Bryson is feeling bad here so he hits himself for Kenpo Girl.


----------



## lifewise

3. Kenpo Girl seeks revenge - takes Bryson's head off.


----------



## lifewise

4. Lifewise REALLY has to learn some grappling skills. He is heavier than he looks ....


----------



## lifewise

5. Bryson sits quite contently waiting for Kenpo Girl to make the slightest move... he knows she is just playing dead.


----------



## lifewise

6. Now both Kenpo Girl and Bryson would be upset if I didn't continue to humiliate myself here... so here is the picture of my own patented "chicken punch". Which did work the FIRST time I did it but appearently I telegraphed this one.


----------



## lifewise

I am not really sure what happened before this position, but I figured you folks at MT could have some fun with it at Bryson and Kenpo Girl's expense.


----------



## lifewise

Ok - enough.

There are more pictures but I am sure you all get the point - we like to have fun. 

(I left out all the pictures of Bryson sparring on his knees) I am sure Kenpo Girl will post these in the future...

So we are looking for fresh meat, I mean, more sparring fun so keep an eye out here for when we take pictures of the new students ... and of course Rob when he decides to come out and play.



:asian:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *
> 
> WOW...  Forget staying in a hotel.. i'll just crash at the school... lol.. how much a night?????????????:rofl:
> 
> Is there a Bridge Toll too????  hahahaha *



I promise no Bridge Toll, but the mats can get rather uncomfortable.
.:vu:


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Ok - enough.
> 
> There are more pictures but I am sure you all get the point - we like to have fun.
> 
> (I left out all the pictures of Bryson sparring on his knees) I am sure Kenpo Girl will post these in the future...
> 
> So we are looking for fresh meat, I mean, more sparring fun so keep an eye out here for when we take pictures of the new students ... and of course Rob when he decides to come out and play.*



We want more Pic's


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> We want more Pic's *



You just want me to show EVERYONE that you had fun beating Kenpo Girl and I for a couple hours - 

I will scan more later... anyone in particular you wish to see Bryson?


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> You just want me to show EVERYONE that you had fun beating Kenpo Girl and I for a couple hours -
> 
> I will scan more later... anyone in particular you wish to see Bryson? *



All of them, I really enjoyed the sparring today.

:duel: 
:shotgun: :rockets: 
:ak47: :machgunr: 
:bazook: :enfo:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> All of them, I really enjoyed the sparring today.
> *



Yes, all of them! Share, girl!


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *So we are looking for fresh meat, I mean, more sparring fun so keep an eye out here for when we take pictures of the new students ... and of course Rob when he decides to come out and play.*



Please remember when taking pictures that Rob is like a Ninja when it comes to a camera. You didn't think you had him in the picture but when it's developed...there he is.


----------



## KenpoGirl

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Those pictures came out great!!!!!   

I personally would have described number 5 as .....

*"I think she's dead!!!"  *  Which I was practically, boy did I ever have a bad showing today.  First time I've spared in probably 2 months I lasted probably 1 minute rounds if that. 

Eraser you are going to have NOOOO problem defending yourself against me, when you come to visit.

Oh and LW you and I shall have words in regards to that LAST picture I can't believe you posted it.  Grrrrr  

Otherwise, that's a usual day of sparing with us.  

And in case you are wondering why there are no pictures of LW and Myself, it is because I was too winded to fight her, we just traded off with Bryson.  He spared for nearly 1 hr straight, no granted be weren't much competition but he certainly had his workout.

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

You may be wondering why we don't have any boots on.  Well those pictures where taken near the end of our sparing day and I had kicked off my boots because the soles were too slippery on the mats and I wasn't able to manouver.  (yah Yah excuses excues)  So at that point we were only boxing, if you can call it that.  

Note, LW didn't get the picture of Bryson flat on his back while I pounded him from above ..... (hmmmm that didn't sound right!!!    Maybe I should rephrase that)  aaaah  I mean while I hit him from above.   

I can't wait until I can last a bit longer then we'll see who ends up on the floor .......  well of course it will still be me, but at least I'll have lasted longer.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I am not really sure what happened before this position, but I figured you folks at MT could have some fun with it at Bryson and Kenpo Girl's expense. *



That is my Patended "Well that was a stupid thing to do" Move.   Word to the not so wise.  Never and I mean NEVER bend over to catch your breath while in a sparring match, no matter how friendly it is.  Mr. Ingram got me in a head lock first and then grabbed me about the waist it looks like he was about to do a WWF move on me.  That'll teach me.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *6. Now both Kenpo Girl and Bryson would be upset if I didn't continue to humiliate myself here... so here is the picture of my own patented "chicken punch". Which did work the FIRST time I did it but appearently I telegraphed this one. *



Aaaah yes the Chicken Punch, LW's own creation.  I nearly fell out of my chair the first time I saw her do it.  It was awe enspiring ....... well ....... okay it was Damn Funny.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Aaaah yes the Chicken Punch, LW's own creation.  I nearly fell out of my chair the first time I saw her do it.  It was awe enspirering ....... well ....... okay it was Damn Funny.   *




I do what I can to make you laugh - even at my own embarassment. 

I never EVER thought you would catch it on camera though....


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I do what I can to make you laugh - even at my own embarassment.
> 
> I never EVER thought you would catch it on camera though.... *




Oh there was NO WAY I was going to miss you doing it again.  LOL

BTW  I just noticed  5 of the 7 pictures on there were of ME getting beat up.  I KNOW for a fact that I took something like 10 pictures of you and Bryson mixing it up.  I don't think that's very fair.


----------



## Eraser

Dang, I sure could use those moves next time im doing a bit of sparring at the school.. Love that "chicken punch"  you'll have to show me when i come up...  don't know how well i'll do in sparring but i'll have a blast showing you gals and guys some Hyung patterns.. hehehehehehehehe


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Oh there was NO WAY I was going to miss you doing it again.  LOL
> 
> BTW  I just noticed  5 of the 7 pictures on there were of ME getting beat up.  I KNOW for a fact that I took something like 10 pictures of you and Bryson mixing it up.  I don't think that's very fair.   *



Oh I am sure no one wants to see him sparring on his knees, or me being pinned. now come on - admit it those ones I picked were the most funny!


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Please remember when taking pictures that Rob is like a Ninja when it comes to a camera. You didn't think you had him in the picture but when it's developed...there he is.
> *



I think you have that reversed, people think I am in the picture until it is developed, then they find out that I have been obscured by a larger person.


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> You know - really this is the first time I remember Dot complaining about anything. She typically listens to others (and they know who they are) complain and does something to help them if she can.
> 
> :asian: *



Oh she does so LW about a ton of stuff too but I still think the sun shines out her every orifice and you are right, she is one of the most supportive individuals a person could have the good fortune to know.  We are both lucky to count her as friends.  But jeesh LW, that don't excuse her from occasionally exercising her enormous capability to be exceedingly annoying.  Get a grip, girl!   ROFLMBFAO!!!!   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Oh she does so LW about a ton of stuff too but I still think the sun shines out her every orifice and you are right, she is one of the most supportive individuals a person could have the good fortune to know.  We are both lucky to count her as friends.  But jeesh LW, that don't excuse her from occasionally exercising her enormous capability to be exceedingly annoying.  Get a grip, girl!   ROFLMBFAO!!!!   :rofl: :rofl: *



Well that's gotta be the Nicest and the Worst thing anyone has ever said about me.     

Dot
:angel:


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Oh there was NO WAY I was going to miss you doing it again.  LOL
> 
> BTW  I just noticed  5 of the 7 pictures on there were of ME getting beat up.  I KNOW for a fact that I took something like 10 pictures of you and Bryson mixing it up.  I don't think that's very fair.   *



I, for one, would like to see some more of Lifewise!  Bring on the pics!!


----------



## Eraser

well gang.. I know for a fact that im gonna bring my camera up with me.. so you can all see Kenpogirl and LW beating up someone for a change...  and OH BTW. im auditioning for a body guard for the 20th.. any takers... LOL..  
 :knight:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *well gang.. I know for a fact that im gonna bring my camera up with me.. so you can all see Kenpogirl and LW beating up someone for a change...  and OH BTW. im audition for a body guard for the 20th.. any takers... LOL..
> :knight: *




Awww, no worries.  We'll take it easy on you.   :ticked: :EG:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Awww, no worries.  We'll take it easy on you.*



They're lying. Run while you can.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *well gang.. I know for a fact that im gonna bring my camera up with me.. so you can all see Kenpogirl and LW beating up someone for a change...  and OH BTW. im auditioning for a body guard for the 20th.. any takers... LOL..
> :knight: *


Well...
  How much an hour?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> *Well...  How much an hour?*



I guess I just figured out how Bryson will be making enough money to keep his school open.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I didn't know Ed Parker developed techniques for oil wrestling?


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> I guess I just figured out how Bryson will be making enough money to keep his school open.
> *



:rofl:   

Just wait a minute, I'm not worried about keeping the school in business.  As a sole proprietor taking on a new business venture Im simply investigating a  new source to develop revenue.

:cuss: 

Besides, why not get paid to hang out with a women for a single evening?  I usually jump at the opportunity to spend an evening with an interesting women, when no particular monetary exchange is involved.

 

* Brand New Service for London Martial Arts *
Kenpo Training
Arnis Training 
Tot's Classes
Kick Fit (Aerobic Kick boxing)
Private Lessons 
* Personal Security *

:asian:

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hehehe..ya gotta remember, dashing good looks n all, Gous still used to having to pay for the company of the ladies...usually in places with the music too loud, and the drinks too watered down.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hehehe..ya gotta remember, dashing good looks n all, Gous still used to having to pay for the company of the ladies...usually in places with the music too loud, and the drinks too watered down.*



Sounds to me like some one is _"Projecting."_ Either that or you have been in front of the computer too long.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Sounds to me like some one is "Projecting." Either that or you have been in front of the computer too long. *



This is _Me_.  I'm -Always- in front of the computer.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Kiddies,
 I've been following this thread from the begining. Damn, y'all crack me up! Keep it comming. For people who see eachother on a pretty regualr basis it's amazing the posts being thrown down.
Lifewise, can I try out the Chicken punch? It's asking for two quick shots to the ribs, but I've gotta try it.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Kiddies,
> I've been following this thread from the begining. Damn, y'all crack me up! Keep it comming. For people who see eachother on a pretty regualr basis it's amazing the posts being thrown down.
> Lifewise, can I try out the Chicken punch? It's asking for two quick shots to the ribs, but I've gotta try it. *



 
Greetings and Salutations


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *For people who see eachother on a pretty regualr basis it's amazing the posts being thrown down.
> *



This is the only place we feel safe enough to say the stuff we say.  Usually by the time we see each other, we've forgotten or the rage has passed.  

Dot


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Oh I am sure no one wants to see him sparring on his knees, or me being pinned. now come on - admit it those ones I picked were the most funny! *



Hmmmmm, why don't you bring the camera to class tomorrow, that way we can make this a nightly activity.  Monday through Friday we can go to karate, spar, & then go to Martial Talk afterwards to see how silly we looked while working out.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *well gang.. I know for a fact that im gonna bring my camera up with me.. so you can all see Kenpogirl and LW beating up someone for a change...  and OH BTW. im auditioning for a body guard for the 20th.. any takers... LOL..
> :knight: *




Eraser,
I was going to offer my assistance, but I think it might be hard to beat Bryson's offer. The exchange rate and all would not make me marketable  

You guys and Gals make us all laugh keep it up!

Rich


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *Hmmmmm, why don't you bring the camera to class tomorrow, that way we can make this a nightly activity.  Monday through Friday we can go to karate, spar, & then go to Martial Talk afterwards to see how silly we looked while working out.*



But it would be better to add those to your WEB SITE oh but that's right you don't have a WEB SITE because someone keeps forgetting to send me information for his WEB SITE!!!!

What?  To subtle?  

Dot


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> I was going to offer my assistance, but I think it might be hard to beat Bryson's offer. The exchange rate and all would not make me marketable
> You guys and Gals make us all laugh keep it up!
> Rich *



It's not possible as a Canadian that the exchange rate has actually worked out in my favor, is it?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> They're lying. Run while you can. *



Hey Gou, are you going to be around for Eraser's visit? I believe it is scheduled for Friday the 20th of Sept.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> It's not possible as a Canadian that the exchange rate has actually worked out in my favor, is it?
> 
> *




Bryson,

I would have to yes in this case it has.  

Rich


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *Dang, I sure could use those moves next time im doing a bit of sparring at the school.. Love that "chicken punch"  you'll have to show me when i come up...  don't know how well i'll do in sparring but i'll have a blast showing you gals and guys some Hyung patterns.. hehehehehehehehe *



Will you be attending the HuK Palanis seminar on Saturday, September 21?  It would be a shame if you came to visit the same weekend that the "Leading Authority On American Kenpo" was teaching a seminar & you ended up missing the chance to see him.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> Bryson,
> I would have to yes in this case it has.
> Rich *



Wow, Coooool.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Hey Gou, are you going to be around for Eraser's visit? I believe it is scheduled for Friday the 20th of Sept. *



I have guests staying at my house but they might want to come over as well. Who knows? Why?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> I have guests staying at my house but they might want to come over as well. Who knows? Why? *



Could be one of 2 reasons .......

1)  Cuz she wants to see your cute little tushy again.  

2)  The kids have been asking to "play with the Silly Man, again".

heh heh heh

Dot
:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> I can't wait until I can last a bit longer then we'll see who ends up on the floor .......  well of course it will still be me, but at least I'll have lasted longer.   *



Well K-G , betcha you're not the only person here who'd like to be able to last a bit longer!!


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> I have guests staying at my house but they might want to come over as well. Who knows? Why? *



Figured it would be nice for Eraser to meet you since she obviously has become familiar (like so many of us) with your contributions here on MT.  No hidden agenda - honest!


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> 
> Brand new Service for London Martial Arts *
> Kenpo Training
> Arnis Training
> Tot's Classes
> Kick Fit (Aerobic Kick boxing)
> Private Lessons
> * Personal Security *
> 
> :asian:
> 
> :rofl: [/B]



Bryson...  what kind of "private" lessons do you teach   hehehe

AND how much for personal security???????


I would love to stay for the seminar.. but it was sprung on me kinda fast...  $$$ isn't somthing that's I always keep a good supply of.. im moving in a few months.. So i'll have to take a raincheck and perhaps catch another seminar next time!!

Rich... well depending on how much Bryson sells himself for.. i may be able to afford you (even if it is in US funds  )


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *ya gotta remember, dashing good looks n all, Gous still used to having to pay for the company of the ladies...usually in places with the music too loud, and the drinks too watered down.
> 
> *




Kaith,
Sounds to me like you've been to Windsor's finest, Studio 4, with GOU a few times eh!!!   Well he is customer of the month..  ROFL:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Figured it would be nice for Eraser to meet you since she obviously has become familiar (like so many of us) with your contributions here on MT.  No hidden agenda - honest!  *



Come on now. We all know I don't like most people. I'm mean, and I'm grumpy and I never smile except when I am about to crush someone's melon. I'm not a fun guy to be around and on top of that people don't like me because I'm so arrogant.

It's true...it's true...


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Come on now. We all know I don't like most people. I'm mean, and I'm grumpy and I never smile except when I am about to crush someone's melon. I'm not a fun guy to be around and on top of that people don't like me because I'm so arrogant.
> *



That may be true Gou, but people don't have to interact with you, they just need to stand back and watch the antics you get upto, that's entertainment enough.    hee hee


----------



## KenpoGirl

Today was the official Opening of London Martial Arts.  I think it went quite well, but I'll let Bryson give you the details as it's his baby.   I'm just the pretty figure head.  

I will say that I witnessed some pretty fierce sparring during the last class of the day.  A couple of Jaybacca's BB came over to spar with Bryson and it was very interesting to watch.  They sparred for about 40 minutes switching partners with about 5 minute (if that) breaks in between.  They were some pooched puppies when they were done.  Bryson sparred almost every match, the other guys were doing the switching.

Bravo to all three for a great effort.  

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I will say that I witnessed some pretty fierce sparring during the last class of the day.  A couple of Jaybacca's BB came over to spar with Bryson and it was very interesting to watch.  *



BTW I did over hear them talking, they said someting about getting tuned up for when ERASER comes to join the class for some sparring.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Kaith,
> Sounds to me like you've been to Windsor's finest, Studio 4, with GOU a few times eh!!!   Well he is customer of the month..  ROFL:rofl: *



Nah..I've only been to one such place in my life, 1X...wasn't too thrilled....was more interesting watching the GF flash the dancers.

I did hear about Gou though..hear they had his picture on a plaque by the bar....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *
> 
> I did hear about Gou though..hear they had his picture on a plaque by the bar....
> 
> *


Did the caption say, "Banned for life"?


----------



## jaybacca72

the two guys kenpogirl is referring to are not my black belts they are my old class mates with my original instructor.they have recently come out of the woods to start training again and i use them as my training partners to get the ball rolling.it is just like a big ol' family reunion(sniff).i can't wait till next week iam off my night shift and boy am i hungry.
later
jay
ps good job on your first night bryson/dot


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Did the caption say, "Banned for life"? *



Oh come on. I'm far too loveable for that.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Much to my horror I came onto Martial Talk today and  GASP this thread was not in the "Lastest Posts" section.    I'm not about to let this tread die for a while yet so ......

Seems Bryson did not get around to posting last night in regards to his opening day, so I'll fill in some of the blanks.  He had prospective new students in just about every class yesterday for Tots, Youths, and Adults.  Including two adults who signed up right away for the Introductory classes.  It was a nice beginning, and hopefully today and the next and the next will bring in even people that want to join.  

Sorry Jaybacca for mistaking your friends for students.  They certainly seemed to be having a good time, too bad you couldn't attend, they did need a fourth to swap sparring partners with, Bryson made an excellent showing but one person had to wait while the poor guy caught his breath to start sparing again.    I look forward to joining in in the furture, as long as there is no worry about getting my head knocked off.  

Dot
 :asian:


----------



## GouRonin

This whole thread makes me laugh uncontrollably.

But I don't wet myself.
:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *  I look forward to joining in in the furture, as long as there is no worry about getting my head knocked off.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *


Just carry some velcro or a staple gun to put it back on with.


----------



## GouRonin

'Nuff said.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *'Nuff said.
> *


I have an answer for just about anything, never said it was a *good* answer


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Just carry some velcro or a staple gun to put it back on with. *



Aaaaaaaaaah,  Yah okay, sure ........ thanks, I'll remember that.  :idunno: 


Dot


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaah,  Yah okay, sure ........ thanks, I'll remember that.  :idunno:
> 
> 
> Dot
> *


Velcro is better, staples have to stay in 10 to 14 days. :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Velcro is better, staples have to stay in 10 to 14 days. :roflmao: *



  Very True, but the Velcro would get caught in my hair.  :wah:


----------



## AvPKenpo

I feel like an oddball posting this late..........

You could always use duct tape..........It fixes everything.  :rofl: 

Michael


----------



## KenpoGirl

Whoa!!!!  Why didn't I think of that???  And it comes in different colours too I could co-ordinate with my outfits.    That's even better then my idea for Hot Glues.

Thanks Bunches  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Wait a minute..you guys are gonna train wearing only duct tape n hot glue?

:idunno:  I think I missed something somewhere.  





:roflmao:


----------



## GouRonin

Forget that action. I'm a hairy little bugger. I can feel the pain just talking about it. I'm going back to SSMMA. Ha ha ha!
:rofl:


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> BTW I did over hear them talking, they said someting about getting tuned up for when ERASER comes to join the class for some sparring.   *



:uhoh:  OK.. now im even willing to pay Rich his US asking price for back-up..

Naww i know you're just kidding right??????


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *OK.. now im even willing to pay Rich his US asking price for back-up..   Naww i know you're just kidding right?????? *




:rofl: Yes Eraser I'm teasing.  I swear we are all going to play nice.  I know we've been teasing you pretty hard, but it was all in fun.  Last thing we want to do is scare you away.  

We are really looking forward to your visit.

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey Dot...

forgot to mention...your order for the 'Klingon Pain Sticks' shipped today....


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Hey Dot...
> 
> forgot to mention...your order for the 'Klingon Pain Sticks' shipped today....
> 
> *



What Klingon Pain Stick?   :idunno:  I have no idea what you are talking about.  :angel:

Dot   

_{Psssst  Kaith, did you remember the extra Delithium Batteries?}_


----------



## tunetigress

Jeesh Dot, what do ya need Klingon Pain Sticks for when ya got hot glue, duct tape, and even some nice velcro fer yer hair??  It'll go with the velcro that's already holding your knee together!  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Jeesh Dot, what do ya need Klingon Pain Sticks for when ya got hot glue, duct tape, and even some nice velcro fer yer hair??  It'll go with the velcro that's already holding your knee together!  :rofl: *



Correction.   I'll have you know that being a good Canadian and avid follower or our famous Phylosopher Mr. Red Green himself,  my knee is currently jury rigged with the hinges off the hood of a 85 Pinto, (need that flexibility you know, but strong support), some bailing twine and covered in a protective casing of Duct Tape.  Functional yet fashionable too.  

Dot


"If they can't find you handsom, the can at least find you handy.  Red Green.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Course..now that I think of it, why can I picture Gou and the rest of the Systema gang 'borrowing' them for some 'intense training'?

Y'all know I love ya all.  

**ZZZZZT!***  Opps.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *Bryson...  what kind of "private" lessons do you teach   hehehe
> *



I'm fairly easy going when it comes to private lessons.  I generally cover what ever the student is interested in working on & I work with that student on that skill or subject matter for as long as they may desire

 



> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *AND how much for personal security???????
> *



I have no problem volunteering my services for the duration of you visit.  If you are willing to give me a fair evaluation of my chances of becoming (moderately) successful in the Personal Security Industry.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Both me and my better half have had the pleasure of working with Bryson.  He's a great instructor and a heck of a nice guy to boot.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Today was the official Opening of London Martial Arts.  I think it went quite well, but I'll let Bryson give you the details as it's his baby.   I'm just the pretty figure head.
> 
> I will say that I witnessed some pretty fierce sparring during the last class of the day.  A couple of Jaybacca's BB came over to spar with Bryson and it was very interesting to watch.  They sparred for about 40 minutes switching partners with about 5 minute (if that) breaks in between.  They were some pooched puppies when they were done.  Bryson sparred almost every match, the other guys were doing the switching.
> 
> Bravo to all three for a great effort.
> 
> Dot
> *



Thanks for all the help yesterday, I appreciate it.  I have had so much fun these last two days teaching at _my own school_.  I can hardly see straight do to exhaustion, but that's hardly a change from the norm so, big whoop.  

 

I'll let KenpoGirl continue to update any interested folks about the school, as I need to sleep and I have a slanted view of how things are going.  
But in my bias opinion,  I think everyone is having a great time and the turn out is even better then I expected.  In any case I'm having an amazing time.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *ps good job on your first night bryson/dot *



Thankyou and I can't wait to do some good hard training.


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Seems Bryson did not get around to posting last night in regards to his opening day, so I'll fill in some of the blanksDot
> :asian: *



Hay, I was a little tired last night....


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Both me and my better half have had the pleasure of working with Bryson.  He's a great instructor and a heck of a nice guy to boot.   *



Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 
(So how much do I owe you for that truelly excelent relpy)


----------



## GouRonin

I freakin' *"hate"* Star Trek. Well, maybe except the original but the rest of it is cr@p as far as I am concerned. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Gou,
Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## GouRonin

Not always right but heck, I'm not usually wrong!
:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I freakin' "hate" Star Trek. Well, maybe except the original but the rest of it is cr@p as far as I am concerned. But hey, that's just my opinion. *



The the heck does that have to do with the price of tea in china??  Or an other subject on here?  lol  

Dot

P.S.  Patrick Stewart aka Jean Luc Picard is Yummy!!!!


----------



## bryson

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *The the heck does that have to do with the price of tea in china??  Or an other subject on here?  lol
> Dot
> P.S.  Patrick Stewart aka Jean Luc Picard is Yummy!!!!   *



Dot
I'm very impressed that you have not complained about your new Bruise yet.  
:rofl: 
Does this mean I can start making the advanced class a little harder.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

Hit her again Bryson.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by bryson _
> 
> *
> Dot
> I'm very impressed that you have not complained about your new Bruise yet.
> 
> Does this mean I can start making the advanced class a little harder. *




Yup, do what you like, Mr. Ingram Sir!!    I will to my best to comply, but you should know the harder the workout the more I whine and complain so you can be the judge.  

heh heh


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Hit her again Bryson. *




I luv you too Goo!!  :2xbird:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I luv you too Goo!!  :2xbird: *



_*singing*_

"The loooove dojo! Soon we'll be making another ruuuuun! The loooove dojo! Something for everyoooooone! Set a course ofr adventure, put your mind to a new roooomance! The LOOOOOOoooooOOOOOOooove DOJO!"
:boxing: 
Thank you, thank you! I'll be here all week! Tip your waitstaff and try the veal!
:iws:


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I will to my best to comply, but you should know the harder the workout the more I whine and complain so you can be the judge.
> 
> heh heh *



I rest my case!!!   Even the great Kenpo-Girl herself admits that she does, in fact, complain!  Ha!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *I rest my case!!!   Even the great Kenpo-Girl herself admits that she does, in fact, complain!  Ha!    *



Aaaah Tune ...........   

Class was really great tonight.  Hard but great.  Went through all the tech's and set's I know.  I did pretty good only got a couple mixed up.

There's this one technique I can't seem to stick in my head "Obstructing the Storm" it's a really easy technique, but when Bryson calls it out I just go blank    But the moment he starts the tech it like D'oh whoa stop I remember now, and off I go.  Its a really forehead smacker.  

Anyone else have that problem?  One Tech that you just can't seem to keep in your skull?   

Dot
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *I rest my case!!!   Even the great Kenpo-Girl herself admits that she does, in fact, complain!  Ha!    *



Oh, btw, I usually only complain in class for comedy relief, usually gets my fellow students laughing lightens the mood.  

LOL  I was a bad girl the other day, new student in, nice fella early 30's if that, pretty fit.  Bryson says push ups till failure.  I get about 12 done and I'm pretty proud I look over at him and he's going like a machine, really smooth pushups, pretty good pace and on his knuckles to boot.  

So I say "Okay, he's just showing off now" and he starts to laugh,   about 5 pushups later he's down for the count.      I know my bad, but I just didn't want him to over tax himself on his 2nd class.  Honest.  :angel:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I usually only complain in class for comedy relief*



As Ingmar says in that Swedish accent of his...

*"STOP WHINING!"*
:cuss:


----------



## tunetigress

12 push-ups K-G?  Good for you!  You oughta be proud of yourself.  That's 12 more than I can do at the moment.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *12 push-ups K-G?  Good for you!  You oughta be proud of yourself.  That's 12 more than I can do at the moment.   *



Thanks Tune.  I use to be able to do a lot more, hoping to get back to that level as soon as possible.

dot.
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

Relax.
:iws: 
Breathe.
:iws: 
Push ups will come.


----------



## KenpoGirl

LMAO  I'm not worried about pushups, I could give to hooeys about pushups.

Now if we were talking twist stances that's another thing.  These bum knees make entangled wing, nearly impossible.


----------



## tunetigress

Well, K-G has got me all inspired, and I've been pathetically attempting to train again this past week, but it's been just one form at a time, a few minutes at a time.  Today I ran through some forms, helping my daughter review for a test. We started at Short Form 1, and by the time we got done Long Form 2,   I had this feeling of being face down, but alas it was not due to push-up practice!  As usual, I was again dropped by my usual 'numb and dizzy'  fun and games.  I watched Tash do Short and Long 3 while the room spun. The effort of thinking about doing a push-up nearly made me pass out.  Of course, the kid laffs her head off, thinking that I'm sitting it out cuz I dont know what I'm doing, which is closer to the truth than she needs to know, LOL!  

The good news is, my doctor has finally decided that perhaps I could use some home oxygen, and has the Medi-Gas people coming out here in a few days to evaluate me for a home oxygen system.  You never know K-G, if it actually helps, I  may be doing push-ups again soon too.  And twist techniques without the room spinning for 5 minutes afterwards. And run thru all my forms without having to lie down for the rest of the day.  Sob, and my Wavebag no longer recognizes me when it sees me...
Sigh...
The kid knows nothing about this oxygen stuff, lol.  It's best she still thinks I'm pathetic due to health reasons.  She has no need to know that I actually have no recollection whatsoever of Long Form 3 at all.  She may laugh now, but I will train, and she'll still be lazy.  I'll get better and she'll still be lazy.   Then, one day,  I will absolutely clean her little clock!  

Better keep training K-G, cuz when I'm finished with lil Tashtigress, yer next!!!!   Muaaaahaaaahaaaaaa!!!   :rofl:


----------



## Ultraboy

Awaking with my usual post Saturday night hangover, I stumbled over to visit Bryson's new school. It does look wonderful, and I wish the young lad much success. If only he would hold a book club meeting there, say, once a month, so we can discuss fantasy literature, sup tea and munch jaffa cakes while we watch KenpoGirl try and do pushups--that would be wonderful.

Just an idea, Master Ingram. Just an idea.

Sean


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> 
> *Awaking with my usual post Saturday night hangover, I stumbled over to visit Bryson's new school. It does look wonderful, and I wish the young lad much success. If only he would hold a book club meeting there, say, once a month, so we can discuss fantasy literature, sup tea and munch jaffa cakes while we watch KenpoGirl try and do pushups--that would be wonderful.
> 
> Just an idea, Master Ingram. Just an idea.
> 
> Sean *



We are all doomed if this is the Sean I think it is.  

:anic: Flee, flee I say, lest he rain his sharp, sarcasitic tongue upon you too.  I have felt the lash on many an occation.  It Burns, It Burns!!!!! :wah:


----------



## Ultraboy

Yes, it is I....let all love me and despair!!

Good to see you back training, KenpoGirl. You have a wonderful teacher in Bryson. Maybe one day, you'd be able to even beat me in a sparring match. 

Don't let that White Belt designation deceive you. I am truly now an Orange Belt. I can also fire lightning from my fingers, leap tall buildings, and bend steel. Maybe one day I'll come visit Bryson's dojo, lock the door, and take all of you on. 

Like in that movie I saw with Jet Li....yeah....

Sean
Dark Lord of the Dorks


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> 
> * Maybe one day, you'd be able to even beat me in a sparring match.
> 
> Don't let that White Belt designation deceive you. I am truly now an Orange Belt. I can also fire lightning from my fingers, leap tall buildings, and bend steel. Maybe one day I'll come visit Bryson's dojo, lock the door, and take all of you on. *



Hmmm come to think of it I don't think you and I have ever sparred have we?  You were just starting to spar when I got injured.  Yes we will have to give it a try one day.  Did you note that we will be sparring on the 20th at LMA, Eraser from Windsor is dropping by to have some fun.  Maybe you and your lovely wife can show up too.  That is unless you are *CHICKEN*!!!!   

:angel:

Dot


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> There's this one technique I can't seem to stick in my head "Obstructing the Storm" it's a really easy technique, but when Bryson calls it out I just go blank    But the moment he starts the tech it like D'oh whoa stop I remember now, and off I go.  Its a really forehead smacker.
> 
> Anyone else have that problem?  One Tech that you just can't seem to keep in your skull?
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



 
Whew.. and i thought i was the only one that had brain laspes too...  ya there is one pattern that we do.. Dan-gun-hyung that i mix up with another pattern...   I'll show ya on my visit.. but that's only if i remember it.. .ROFL:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Anyone else have that problem?  One Tech that you just can't seem to keep in your skull?
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *



Oh that it were only one Tech that would not stick, but I am afraid that all the old Tracy's ones have come unstuck and all the new AK ones won't stick and I now have one big mess slopping around inside my skull all trying to leak out! LOL!


----------



## Ultraboy

Kenpogirl:

No, I don't think we ever did spar. My main partner was usually Toni, since we both have the same banzai attitude.

The 20th sounds good. I have a friend from Bernardo's school who wants to spar with myself and Bryson to compare styles. Maybe I can drag her along as well. (Bear in mind I haven't sparred since I left Olympic Karate South, so maybe you'd stand a chance.)

Techniques that cause brain lapses....well, Long One is a current pain. Whenever Paul announces it, I feel this current of fear. I can practice it forever, but leave me on my own and I'm lost in the woods. When to move ahead, when you usually don't, remembering the blocks, then the punches....dear Lord. :shrug:


----------



## lifewise

I know, I know - it's been nice with me being so quiet ... 

So, for sparring on the 20th at LMA, we now have the following - 

Bryson
Kenpo Girl 
Jaybecca?????
Gou????
Eraser (guest from Windsor)
Rob (guest from Chatham)????
Lifewise
Ultraboy (guest from another local school) 
Ultraboy's wife????
Ultraboy's friend (guest from another local school)

is this correct?  If I missed someone, sorry - please speak up!



:asian:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> 
> *Kenpogirl:
> 
> No, I don't think we ever did spar. My main partner was usually Toni, since we both have the same banzai attitude.
> 
> : *



You would be surprised how mellow she has become ... must be age. 

Nice to see you here with us Ultraboy  Hopefully you and Cher both can join us on the 20th.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Looks like the 20th will be an interesting night.  Looking forward to it.

Well I just go back from class.  I'd like to thank Jaybacca and Bryson for helping me sort out some techniques that I loathed immensely. 

Entangled wing, was the Bain of my existence.  With bad knees I knew it would be murder to manage the twist stances as the technique is originally written.  Jaybacca showed me how with proper technique and body alignment I could do the technique without the twist stances and make it that much more efficient and "do-able".   Thank you for saving my sanity Jay.  :asian:

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I know, I know - it's been nice with me being so quiet ...
> 
> So, for sparring on the 20th at LMA, we now have the following -
> 
> Bryson
> Kenpo Girl
> Jaybecca?????
> Gou????
> Eraser (guest from Windsor)
> Rob (guest from Chatham)????
> Lifewise
> Ultraboy (guest from another local school)
> Ultraboy's wife????
> Ultraboy's friend (guest from another local school)
> 
> is this correct?  If I missed someone, sorry - please speak up!
> *



Not sure if Jaybacca and Gou will be attending, they have guests in town for the Huk Planas seminar on the following day.  So they may be preoccupied.

Regardless, it will still be an interesting night.

Dot.


----------



## tunetigress

OMG! Shades of the good ole days!  This-all made the words to a song leap into my mind.  Here's the opening.  Maybe the  poets in here can have some fun with this one.

*Sparring Party* 

I went to a sparring party, 
A little practice with my old friends,
A chance to share old memories,
And play our skills again.

When I got to the sparring party,
They all knew my name,
No-one recognized me, 
I didn't look the same.

But it's, all right now,
I learned my lesson well.
See ya can't beat everyone, 
So ya gotta please yourself!


 


Many thanks to GD for his research assistance!  

Let's see what the rest of you can do with this one,  and then K-G can sing it for you all on the 20th.      :lol:


----------



## KenpoGirl

heh heh heh

Naw ......... don't worry, I wouldn't put you guys under that kind of torchure.

Unless I'm doing really badly in the sparring.  Then I might use it as a secret weapon!!!


----------



## tunetigress

Well I was kinda hoping that one of our more word-skilled members, well,   like Nightingale or Tonbo would help to write the rest of the verses first.  Then, one day,  I will be able to teach the whole song to the Kenpo Kwire (when I'm feeling up to it,) and what fun we could have at some seminar or other, lol!  Will have to stop laffin first.   :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> *Don't let that White Belt designation deceive you. I am truly now an Orange Belt. I can also fire lightning from my fingers, leap tall buildings, and bend steel. Maybe one day I'll come visit Bryson's dojo, lock the door, and take all of you on. *



I have just spoken with your teacher. He assures me that I should start visiting again so that you can teach me the ways of your mysterious powers.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> 
> *Don't let that White Belt designation deceive you. I am truly now an Orange Belt. I can also fire lightning from my fingers, leap tall buildings, and bend steel.  *



I thought it was the blue flames comming out the other end was what you were famous for???   

Chemical warfare is a dangerous and deadly thing.  :anic:


----------



## tunetigress

No chemicals on this thread puh-leeeeeease!   Those things can be hazardous to a person's health!    :soapbox:


----------



## lifewise

Hey Kenpo Girl - what's happened here...  
Where are the witty comments, the jokes, the FUN ????
Is this the end? Has this comedy act run it's course?


----------



## tunetigress

Lifewise, I gave it my best shot with the song routine which seems to have gone over like a lead balloon, why don't you take it  from here and keep us amused this evening??  LOL  
Don'tcha have any funny tales to tell?   :boing2:


----------



## lifewise

Sorry Tune, I haven't been to the school in awhile and since I am so domesticated I have no funny tales, or tails of any sort to discuss.


----------



## Eraser

OOOOOOOOOOOOO
KenpoGirl is gonna sing?????????????  Gotta get a video camera for that one...  SO is it gonna be sing-along.. or Karoke style... ROFL :rofl:


----------



## lifewise

Ok ...

We need some comedy in here ...

Where's Gou?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> KenpoGirl is gonna sing?????????????  Gotta get a video camera for that one...  SO is it gonna be sing-along.. or Karoke style... ROFL :rofl: *



OH THIS IS GOOD -  

Maybe Kenpo Girl and Bryson can do a duet?


----------



## KenpoGirl

Things are getting into a comfortable routine.  Nothing out of the ordinary to talk about at the moment.  That's why I asked the technical question  (i.e. forgetting techniques)

Now if some nameless person would show up for the occasional class then we might have something to discuss.  

I'm expecting lots of chatter after the 20th; we should have lots to talk about then.  

So as the Right Reverend Bob says ........ "GIMEE SLAAAACK!!!"

Dot
:angel:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> KenpoGirl is gonna sing?????????????  Gotta get a video camera for that one...  SO is it gonna be sing-along.. or Karoke style... ROFL :rofl: *



Kareoke is Bryson's department, not mine.  
He's got a wonderful voice you should ask him.  heh heh

(Seeing as Bryson is currently offline, until he gets his computer going again, I can say stuff  like that with some feeling of safety.  )

dot


----------



## Eraser

SLACK????????  what's that?? Never heard of it...

Yes. .there should be lots to talk about after the 20th..
I've already been talking to producers about the movie rights!!
hehehehehe:shrug:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Things are getting into a comfortable routine.  Nothing out of the ordinary to talk about at the moment.  That's why I asked the technical question  (i.e. forgetting techniques)
> 
> Now if some nameless person would show up for the occasional class then we might have something to discuss.
> 
> I'm expecting lots of chatter after the 20th; we should have lots to talk about then.
> 
> So as the Right Reverend Bob says ........ "GIMEE SLAAAACK!!!"
> 
> Dot
> :angel: *



Nameless person still hasn't shown up - what is that woman's problem. Talk about your anti-social little troll? Gee whiz.


----------



## tunetigress

I sure hope someone will be taking pictures at this big event on the 20th.  There are those of us who would appreciate some 'news coverage' of the big event.  Especially those who wish they could attend, but can't.  And of course, the fans of Kenpo-Girl would like to see some photographic evidence of those lungs of hers lying there on the floor, K-G's own version of the out-of body-experience.      :goop:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *SLACK????????  what's that?? Never heard of it...
> 
> Yes. .there should be lots to talk about after the 20th..
> I've already been talking to producers about the movie rights!!
> hehehehehe:shrug: *



Man am I glad you mentioned this because I have been wanting to for ages.... but declined because of my mild personality.   Plus they make enough fun of the fact I come from a part of Canada they think consists only of snow, igloos, and dog sleds. 

Really now, do REAL people talk like this? Because if so, Dot - you and some others who will remain nameless have NO right to laugh at the way I may phrase words sometimes!


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Nameless person still hasn't shown up - what is that woman's problem. Talk about your anti-social little troll? Gee whiz. *



Now THAT's funny!     And you're not even referring to Gou, are you??? LOL!  

:uhoh:


----------



## lifewise

Ok this will not make sense to anyone other than Dot but


A new game - instead of where's Waldo, we have Spot Dot!

sorry I just had to ...


----------



## tunetigress

She's right here, dont you see her on the screen??


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *
> 
> Now THAT's funny!     And you're not even referring to Gou, are you??? LOL!
> 
> :uhoh: *



LOL, hell no. It's more of a reflective comment. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Ok this will not make sense to anyone other than Dot but
> A new game - instead of where's Waldo, we have Spot Dot!
> sorry I just had to ...  *



Woman!! or should I say Ms. Troll  .......... You are sooooo gonna regret that on the 20th!!!!  :angry: 

Spot ... I mean Dot :erg:


----------



## lifewise

I will honourably stand behind any comment I have made here. It gives me more protection when sparring! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I will honourably stand behind any comment I have made here. It gives me more protection when sparring! :rofl: *



I suggest standing behind Craig, he provides better protection.  Hell I wont even be able to see you, Height Impared Troll that you are.  



Dot


----------



## tunetigress

Yes, but it would probly be inappropriate to tell tales of tail on this forum anyways.   Let's just talk about Dot!      :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Yes, but it would probly be inappropriate to tell tales of tail on this forum anyways.   Let's just talk about Dot!      :uhyeah: *



_Must ..... not ..... comment...... this is a family forum!!!_ :anic: 

Yah Yah go ahead take your best shot.  I have a thick skin, but remember if I take it I get to dish it out too!!!  So There!! :moon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, I got a question...

What exactly do y'all teach there?

:asian:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Sorry Tune, I haven't been to the school in awhile and since I am so domesticated I have no funny tales, or tails of any sort to discuss. *


Tails?  Humans don't have tails, they have big, big bottoms, they wear with bad shorts....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *ok, I got a question...
> 
> What exactly do y'all teach there?
> 
> :asian: *


So far, I have seen examples of
1.) Rapier wit
2.) Flashing tongues
3.) Nimble fingers
4.) Leaping logic
and finally
5.) Gasp Of Breath


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> So far, I have seen examples of
> 1.) Rapier wit
> 2.) Flashing tongues
> 3.) Nimble fingers
> 4.) Leaping logic
> and finally
> 5.) Gasp Of Breath *




I like that Seig!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> So far, I have seen examples of
> 1.) Rapier wit
> 2.) Flashing tongues
> 3.) Nimble fingers
> 4.) Leaping logic
> and finally
> 5.) Gasp Of Breath *



:wavey:

Don't forget .....
6) Dodging the Jabs
7) Exageration of Truth
8) Inflation of Ego
9) Terrifying the Newbies
and my personal favourite
10) Escape from Sanity

That's the yellow belt requirements in a nutshell.  
It goes downhill from there.  

Dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sigh....Its the water...has to be the water....

Note to self...bring bottled water when visiting London On.   




Now...... whats this about all y'alls tails?  Pics good, videos better....  Course, if they aint family friendly, feel free to email em. HeHeHe.


----------



## tunetigress

Naw, it's just another case of incredibly well-developed Canadian sense of humour!   You can't blame it on the water!   :fart:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> :wavey:
> 
> Don't forget .....
> 6) Dodging the Jabs
> 7) Exageration of Truth
> 8) Inflation of Ego
> 9) Terrifying the Newbies
> and my personal favourite
> 10) Escape from Sanity
> 
> That's the yellow belt requirements in a nutshell.
> It goes downhill from there.
> 
> Dot *



Well thanks to you and Seig, we have the names to our ten yellow belt techniques... shall we get together and come up with the moves too! You know that just HAS so much potential - :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Well thanks to you and Seig, we have the names to our ten yellow belt techniques... shall we get together and come up with the moves too! You know that just HAS so much potential - :rofl: *




Hmmmmm.  Do you think if I did Bryson would except it as a thesis for my black belt.  (in the far future of course)  :idunno:

Dot


----------



## GouRonin

_(mental note to self: - Stay away from the school. Whatever this is, it might be contagious)_

Well I just spent 4 days at the beach and man am I feeling good. I managed to catch Vlad's class in Toronto today and also got on TV because of it. To top that off I won some new knives on eBay. Life is good.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.  Do you think if I did Bryson, he would except it as a thesis for my black belt.  (in the far future of course)  :idunno:
> 
> Dot *



OK - now, I am a little confused  - what EXACTLY are you going to do for your thesis?


----------



## Ultraboy

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> I have just spoken with your teacher. He assures me that I should start visiting again so that you can teach me the ways of your mysterious powers.



First, you must make your own lightsabre....

There are many secrets in our dojo, Gou. If you touch the dragon, it swings open to reveal the *real* dojo, complete with battle droids, danger rooms, and antigravity rings.

Really. Just ask Paul.

Sean


----------



## lifewise

I hope you folks appreciate that I am about to severly sacrifice my health here and post pictures (complete with comments intended only for laughs) about some of the people that out rank me and will indeed seek revenge. 


 

My apologies to Bryson, and Kenpo Girl for what I am obligated to do ....:rofl:


----------



## lifewise

She's Fallen and Can't get up!!!!

No Kenpo Girl WAS NOT practicing her break falls. She tried to cover up with the suggestion that we all do V-sit exercises immediately. 

Yep, she was just standing there in her attention stance and THUD ... it happened.


----------



## lifewise

She HIT me! 
She actually HIT me!


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Today I lent Bryson my wavemast (the big black one), the base is filled with sand instead of water ... Moving a 200lb wavemaster base is no mean feat ... but some how Bryson managed to lift the base and drag it out of the car.  He was doing REALLY well until he leaned back a little to far and the weight of the base and gravity took over.  At that point his pleased "I Got It!!!"  turned into "Oh Oh" really quickly, as Bryson toppled over backwards.  I ran around to the other side of the car, and there was Bryson flat on his back with the bass sitting on his stomach.  He looked like he'd been crushed by a giant ink stamp.  He asked for a little help but I though it an opportune time to grab the camera.    That will be another excellent picture for the site once its developed.
> 
> I'll keep you updated.
> 
> Dot
> *




Bryson remember this: 

1. I may be the one who posted this picture but I didn't do a comment on it (and we both know I have so many!) 
2. I was not the one who TOOK the picture.
3. I could not post a picture I didn't take if it wasn't somehow slipped on my desk.



:rofl:  But good God man, you look halarious!


----------



## Eraser

LIFe,

Those pics are awesome...
I actually had tears with the one of the wavemaster and Bryson  (sorry Bryson.. hope you'll still protect me???? pretty please)

and YES Tune, i will take some pics.. of my sorry butt being trounced upon at the London Dojo...
But just wait till they come down to Windsor... hehehehehehe
REVENGE.. oh yeah.. it will be mine.. HAHAHAHAHA (Dr. Evil style laugh)

ooops did i type that out loud... rofl.. well ive just sealed my fate 
y'all can send the flowers to my mom's house the day of my funeral...  hehehehehe


Still looking forward to my visit...  (amazing after all those threatening post too eh??) well just goes to show ya that us canadians are indeed crazy..  even if we do have polar bears as pets.  :shrug:


----------



## Eraser

HEY.. i just noticed...

I GOT MY BLUE BELT!!!!!!!!!!!
(quietly doing the dance of joy in my bedroom... errr home office!!) 
:boing2:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Naw, it's just another case of incredibly well-developed Canadian sense of humour!   You can't blame it on the water!   :fart: *


That's right, blame it on their beer.


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That's right, blame it on their beer. *



Death to the Blasphemer!!!

Don't ever blame anything ion poor defensless beer:cheers:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I hope you folks appreciate that I am about to severly sacrifice my health here and post pictures (complete with comments intended only for laughs) about some of the people that out rank me and will indeed seek revenge.
> My apologies to Bryson, and Kenpo Girl for what I am obligated to do ....:rofl: *



 

There is no amount of words in the english dictionary that can even begin to describe what I am going to do to you the next time I see you my dear!!!!  

:ticked:  :disgust: :rpo: :miffer:

Be Ready!!! I'm comming for you!!!

:samurai:  :ninja: 

Dot-imater


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *HEY.. i just noticed...
> 
> I GOT MY BLUE BELT!!!!!!!!!!!
> (quietly doing the dance of joy in my bedroom... errr home office!!)
> :boing2: *



Congratulations Eraser!!!   That Blue Belt sure looks nice!!! Now you, me and Dot match!  Ain't that sweet??  Poor LW is still green, probly with envy, lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

What about poor Bryson?  Ya think he's ever gonna get some color in his belt?  ;D


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *What about poor Bryson?  Ya think he's ever gonna get some color in his belt?  ;D *



Bryson tends to be the Strong Silent Type.  But as you can tell when he does talk he speaks volumes.  As an example, ..... that's the last time I call him gentle.  Seems to have spurred him to make me do that many more pushups/ kicks/ punches/ crunchers.

From now on I'm gonna mind my P's and Q's when it comes to him.  :anic:

Plus the fact he has moved his computer to the school and is currently not connected to the internet, doesn't help his ranking either.    You should see him, he's going into withdrawal.


----------



## tunetigress

Is the poor guy even back on-line yet????   Wonder if he misses us yet???  LOL      

:idunno:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> Death to the Blasphemer!!!
> 
> Don't ever blame anything ion poor  beer:cheers: *


I am not a balsphemer, and it is not my fault you have poor beer.
:roflmao:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Is the poor guy even back on-line yet????   Wonder if he misses us yet???  LOL
> 
> :idunno: *


He said not to worry that, that he misses you all the time, but his aim is improving.


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> He said not to worry that, that he misses you all the time, but his aim is improving. *



And yours, dear Sir, seems in fine form today!!!

:snipe2:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> There is no amount of words in the english dictionary that can even begin to describe what I am going to do to you the next time I see you my dear!!!!
> 
> :ticked:  :disgust: :rpo: :miffer:
> 
> Be Ready!!! I'm comming for you!!!
> 
> :samurai:  :ninja:
> 
> Dot-imater *




Considering this post and the ICQ message that was rather direct - I would say you were slightly annoyed ... :rofl: 

I guess I will avoid you for a little while ...


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Considering this post and the ICQ message that was rather direct - I would say you were slightly annoyed ... :rofl:
> 
> I guess I will avoid you for a little while ...  *




Eh?  Don't worry about it the rage has past.  

Comming out for sparring tonight??  :angel:

:boing2:


----------



## lifewise

Sparring tonight? ah, no.  

I guess I will see you guys on the 20th ... should be good and out of practice by then. :shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Sparring tonight? ah, no.
> 
> I guess I will see you guys on the 20th ... should be good and out of practice by then. :shrug: *



That's too bad......  

Oh well come by when you can.  BTW we aren't actually sparring tonight. (I was just teasing you  )  Jaybacca will be in to do some arnis, some of his private students will be there.  So if you feel like doing some arnis by all means come on down.

Dot


----------



## tunetigress

Yeah LW what she means is,   she'd also like to smack you around using weapons, lol!

:ninja:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Yeah LW what she means is,   she'd also like to smack you around using weapons, lol!
> 
> :ninja: *



I think you are SO correct Tune.... SO CORRECT.:shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> I think you are SO correct Tune.... SO CORRECT.:shrug: *



Moi???  I'm a sweetie, wouldn't hurt a fly.  Honest!  :angel:

 :hammer:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Moi???  I'm a sweetie, wouldn't hurt a fly.  Honest!  :angel:
> 
> :hammer: *



It is not the fly's life I am worried about...  

Seriously, no I am not worried about sparring you, God knows I have made other smart *** comments to your face during the sparring matches!!!! 

Tonight is an Arnis class is it? hmmmm.


----------



## lifewise

Let me know when you are ready for those LMA web site pictures Kenpo Girl - I have a ton here from Bryson. 

When should we expect this site to be online btw?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Let me know when you are ready for those LMA web site pictures Kenpo Girl - I have a ton here from Bryson.
> 
> When should we expect this site to be online btw?
> 
> *



I'm working on the graphics and the page templates but I am still waiting for the text from Bryson.  He's a busy boy it seems.  

I don't want to post it only half done.  It's going to be one classy site.  (note to self:  don't forget to add "Everybody was kungfu fighting" wav file to page)  

Dot


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> *First, you must make your own lightsabre....*



I can make my own knife. Will that do? I'm not allowed to play with electrical things anymore.



> _Originally posted by Ultraboy _
> *There are many secrets in our dojo, Gou. If you touch the dragon, it swings open to reveal the *real* dojo, complete with battle droids, danger rooms, and antigravity rings.
> Really. Just ask Paul.
> Sean *



I *knew* you guys were holding out on me!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Considering this post and the ICQ message that was rather direct - I would say you were slightly annoyed ... :rofl:
> 
> I guess I will avoid you for a little while ...  *




Hmmmm now that I think of it .......  

I'm going to get Bryson to order you a "Red Man" Suit, the way you are going, you're  going to need it.   

I wonder if it comes in size Extra Small??


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Hmmmm now that I think of it .......
> 
> I'm going to get Bryson to order you a "Red Man" Suit, the way you are going, you're  going to need it.
> 
> I wonder if it comes in size Extra Small??   *



First of all you said you were over it... all forgiven???? 

Me in a "red man" suit? I'd wear it... you'd see ...  Can we get it in White (I look terrible in blood colour) and I could then look like a little Michelin Man!


----------



## lifewise

Oh and btw Kenpo Girl - xs? really... thanks for the compliment there! cool.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Me in a "red man" suit? I'd wear it... you'd see ...  Can we get it in White (I look terrible in blood colour) and I could then look like a little Michelin Man! *



  little Michelin Man????

:rofl: :rofl:

CAN'T BREATH, CAN'T SEE, TEAR POURING FROM EYES

:rofl: :rofl:

I CAN PICTURE IT ......  TOO FUNNY!!!

and the scary thing is, is that she's absolutely right!!!!


----------



## lifewise

Embarrassment is a self-fulfilling prophecy with me somedays. 

:shrug:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *
> 
> Congratulations Eraser!!!   That Blue Belt sure looks nice!!! Now you, me and Dot match!  Ain't that sweet??  Poor LW is still green, probly with envy, lol!     *





This post is just to prove that if a person really puts their mind to it Tune, and sits here and doesn't workout all day that they really can accomplish GREAT things.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Have you ever had one of those days?? 

Where it was totally enjoyable but yet totally frustrating??
Well I have today and I wish to share.

The enjoyable part ........  Gou let me grope his boobies. 
Yes, you heard it right I spent a good 10 minutes grabbing his chest with him saying 

*"What ever you do don't let go!!!"  "No matter how sweatty it gets .... Don't let Go!!"* 

No word of a lie it is the truth, just ask him.  :angel:
_Of course at the time we were doing mace of agression* but ..... WHO CARES!!!_ 

The frustrating part??   Well, ...... besides the obvious.... :angel:

I was having problems executing the techniques  _(that's AK techniques for all you naughty people out there_ :shrug: ).  I stepped wrong, kicked wrong, executed wrong, and these were yellow belt techniques, you'd almost think I was just learning this stuff.  Sometimes I wonder what the heck I'm doing.  

  Sigh ...... Like I said.  One of those days.


(*Mace of Agression in case you don't know is a defence against a two hand lapel grab pulling you forward.)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Have I mentioned y'all are a specul group?  Really...... -vedy specul-....


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *The enjoyable part ........  Gou let me grope his boobies.
> Yes, you heard it right I spent a good 10 minutes grabbing his chest with him saying
> "What ever you do don't let go!!!"  "No matter how sweatty it gets .... Don't let Go!!"
> No word of a lie it is the truth, just ask him.  :angel:
> Of course at the time we were doing mace of agression* but ..... WHO CARES!!! *



Bah. You liked it. If I was wearing a Gi you'd have been even happier I bet. NO GI FOR ME!



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *The frustrating part??   Well, ...... besides the obvious.... :angel:
> I was having problems executing the techniques  (that's AK techniques for all you naughty people out there :shrug: ).  I stepped wrong, kicked wrong, executed wrong, and these were yellow belt techniques, you'd almost think I was just learning this stuff.  Sometimes I wonder what the heck I'm doing.
> Sigh ...... Like I said.  One of those days.
> (*Mace of Agression in case you don't know is a defence against a two hand lapel grab pulling you forward.) *



I always say. _"Less yak, more smack"_ The more time you spend doing and the less talking about it will make all the difference.

However. The stuff we talked about tonight was just my opinion. I could be wrong.

By the way, who's all coming to the seminar thursday?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Eh?  Don't worry about it the rage has past.
> 
> :boing2: *


Does that mean it also has present and future?  Or did you mean passed?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I wonder if it comes in size Extra Smell??   *


No, you have to sweat in it yourself.  You know break it in....Geez, in the old days we used to make our equipment stink all by ourselves, today kids want the stuff pre-smelly.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> First of all you said you were over it... all forgiven????
> 
> Me in a "red man" suit? I'd wear it... you'd see ...  Can we get it in White (I look terrible in blood colour) and I could then look like a little Michelin Man!
> 
> *


You bigot!  You are discriminating!  The shame!  I'd be expecting a call from the ACLU if I were you!:anic: :boxing: :hammer: :erg: :cuss:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Oh and btw Kenpo Girl - xs? really... thanks for the compliment there! cool. *


I don't think it was a compliment......look hereXS


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Does that mean it also has present and future?  Or did you mean passed? *




  What are you my english teacher???  :shrug: 

If that little spelling error is all you have to pick at I think I'm doing pretty good   

U NEW I FLUNKED ENGISH DEDN'T YAH?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> No, you have to sweat in it yourself.  You know break it in....Geez, in the old days we used to make our equipment stink all by ourselves, today kids want the stuff pre-smelly. *




SEIG, You is a STRANGE dude!!!   :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

Why you didn't stay for the workout?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why you didn't stay for the workout?
> *




Who are you talking about Gou?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> No, you have to sweat in it yourself.  You know break it in....Geez, in the old days we used to make our equipment stink all by ourselves, today kids want the stuff pre-smelly. *



Gee Seig, it has been a long LONG time since anyone has referred to me as a kid! 

However, since you found it necessary to provide "parental guidance" to our spelling and grammar on here I admit I did feel like one :shrug: 

Maybe I should write out those posts correctly one hundred times?! Would that be better?


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> You bigot!  You are discriminating!  The shame!  I'd be expecting a call from the ACLU if I were you!:anic: :boxing: :hammer: :erg: :cuss: *



 Me a bigot? 
According to my dictionary a bigot is someone who holds blindly and intolerantly to a particular creed, opinion etc.  How do you figure I am a bigot from what I said about wanting a white "red man" suit because I don't look good in blood colour and I could then look like the Michelin Man?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why you didn't stay for the workout?
> *



Simple.  I didn't want to show all those fella up, so I opted to let you have your fun.  

Just kidding of course

Jay said they were his old school mates and advanced students so I didn't want to slow you guys down.  Another day perhaps.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Who are you talking about Gou? *



Dot. She was there. She didn't stay for our work out. I was crushed. I'll never go back now.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Dot. She was there. She didn't stay for our work out. I was crushed. I'll never go back now.
> *



Yah Yah, Just admit it.  You just wanted me to grope you somemore.  

Dot


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Simple.  I didn't want to show all those fella up, so I opted to let you have your fun.
> Just kidding of course
> Jay said they were his old school mates and advanced students so I didn't want to slow you guys down.  Another day perhaps.   *



Sure sure. 

I got to work with big Dave. That guy is like what, 6 feet, 225lbs? Damn, he hits like a truck.

Actually, other than Jaybacca I felt like I was walking int he land of the giant trees.

Good thing I carry an axe.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Yah Yah, Just admit it.  You just wanted me to grope you somemore. *



Why? I told you no matter how sweaty you got, don't let go. But you always did anyway.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Why? I told you no matter how sweaty you got, don't let go. But you always did anyway. *



Hey I was showing some composure, you were the one that kept grabbing my hands and putting them back on your chest.

I was thinking of your lovely wife, what would she think?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Gee Seig, it has been a long LONG time since anyone has referred to me as a kid!
> 
> However, since you found it necessary to provide "parental guidance" to our spelling and grammar on here I admit I did feel like one :shrug:
> 
> Maybe I should write out those posts correctly one hundred times?! Would that be better?  *


I had to provide gudance since Ricardo has kept his mouth shut.  As for writing it out 100 times, that will not be necessary.  If you feel repenant though, you could 25 push-ups every time Gou and I have to contradict or correct you.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> Me a bigot?
> According to my dictionary a bigot is someone who holds blindly and intolerantly to a particular creed, opinion etc.  How do you figure I am a bigot from what I said about wanting a white "red man" suit because I don't look good in blood colour and I could then look like the Michelin Man? *


Bigotry based on color......


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Bigotry based on color...... *



Ah, don't think so Seig...


----------



## tunetigress

Lifewise, I must congratulate you on the lovely colour of blue on your belt!  Not that I'm bigoted regarding other colours or anything now Seig!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Lifewise, I must congratulate you on the lovely colour of blue on your belt!  Not that I'm bigoted regarding other colours or anything now Seig!   *


Obviously you are a modernized, progressive thinker!


----------



## Eraser

DANG.. what have I gotten myself into.. 
Revenge threats, gropping, and bigotry???

what's next.. Lions, Tigers, and Bears... OH MY!!!
hehehehehehe:rofl: :shrug:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I was thinking of your lovely wife, what would she think?   *



She'd be saying _"better you than me."_

She bruises easily.

That and she knows when and where I sleep.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *DANG.. what have I gotten myself into.. ???*



Run while you can. They're all crazy.

By the way, anyone else who is coming up for the seminar on the 19th drop me an e-mail if you need directions to my place!
Cheers!
:cheers:


----------



## Eraser

YOu guys in london seem to be very busy..
Seminar on the 19th and the 21st.... WOW..  
and then there's me stuck in the middle...  (hmmm how does that song go again, oh heck i'll ask Kenpogirl to sing it for me.. ROFL)


----------



## GouRonin

Dear God no...for the love of all that is holy and sacred...do not ask Dot to sing.

On a happier note, I would like to also point out that just for the Americans who are visiting, that I have secured direct from the Republica De Cuba a nice bottle of Havana Club, a nice Ron Puro Cubano Rum. Now I know you guys can't get this and a family member brought this back for me directly from Cuba. I have been saving this for a special occasion and I think this qualifies. I will try and get out today to get a few shot glasses and perhaps some coke for after the shots to make a mix.

As I type this I stare at the bottle.... is it thursday yet?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Dear God no...for the love of all that is holy and sacred...do not ask Dot to sing.
> 
> On a happier note, I would like to also point out that just for the Americans who are visiting, that I have secured direct from the Republica De Cuba a nice bottle of Havana Club, a nice Ron Puro Cubano Rum. Now I know you guys can't get this and a family member brought this back for me directly from Cuba. I have been saving this for a special occasion and I think this qualifies. I will try and get out today to get a few shot glasses and perhaps some coke for after the shots to make a mix.
> 
> As I type this I stare at the bottle.... is it thursday yet?
> *



You got the booze, but do you have the cigars?  Can't get those
down  here either.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I know, I know - it's been nice with me being so quiet ...
> 
> So, for sparring on the 20th at LMA, we now have the following -
> 
> Bryson
> Kenpo Girl
> Jaybecca?????
> Gou????
> Eraser (guest from Windsor)
> Rob (guest from Chatham)????
> Lifewise
> Ultraboy (guest from another local school)
> Ultraboy's wife????
> Ultraboy's friend (guest from another local school)
> 
> is this correct?  If I missed someone, sorry - please speak up!
> 
> 
> 
> :asian: *



Hey Guys and Gals,

I'll be there for the 19th,and was asked if the 21st would be intereesting to attend. Am I invited to the 20th sparring matches. I would like to sit back and drink water and watch.

Just curious if us Yanks' are permitted???

Rich


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> I'll be there for the 19th,and was asked if the 21st would be intereesting to attend. Am I invited to the 20th sparring matches. I would like to sit back and drink water and watch.
> 
> Just curious if us Yanks' are permitted???
> 
> Rich
> *



I am quite sure you are welcome, the more the merrier.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> I'll be there for the 19th,and was asked if the 21st would be intereesting to attend. Am I invited to the 20th sparring matches. I would like to sit back and drink water and watch.
> 
> Just curious if us Yanks' are permitted???
> 
> Rich
> *



Sure thing Rich come and watch, it's gonna be worth a laugh or two, and if you feel like it join in.  All are welcome, it will be a good time.  there's only room for two sparring matches at a time so lots of time to catch your breath and chat.  

Dot

_{note to self; don't forget to pick up oxygen tank before the 20th, I'm gonna need it.}_


----------



## GouRonin

Why is it that I am constantly being lumped into this sparring thing? I think I said before, as well as a few other people, no. I won't be participating. Personally I think it's not a good idea. I'm not even sure what this whole idea of putting it on tape is about either. I don't see a point in getting people together to spar in this case. I could see sharing information or techniques but why sparring? I've walked into plenty of schools cold to spar with people I don't know well and it's never gone good and there never was a positive outcome. So please don't be expecting me to jump in when I've already said no.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why is it that I am constantly being lumped into this sparring thing? I think I said before, as well as a few other people, no. I won't be participating. Personally I think it's not a good idea. I'm not even sure what this whole idea of putting it on tape is about either. I don't see a point in getting people together to spar in this case. I could see sharing information or techniques but why sparring? I've walked into plenty of schools cold to spar with people I don't know well and it's never gone good and there never was a positive outcome. So please don't be expecting me to jump in when I've already said no. *



No worries Gou - it isn't a big deal honest. :shrug: 

The original plan got started with Dot and I inviting Eraser to attend a CLASS with us so we could meet. That's all. Then since there was comments about sparring on this thread, we thought that some sparring that class would be cool too. As far as I am concerned - if it is just Kenpo Girl, Eraser, Bryson and myself I am fine. 

I think UltraBoy was planning on coming since he has not sparred in a long time but if not that's fine too. Bryson is familiar with our sparring tech. (if you want to call it that) with the exception of Eraser. 

As for originally listing you on the attending list - gee sorry man - didn't know you were so opposed to it!  As for constantly being lumped into it - well, I guess we were just "inviting your pretty face" to participate.


----------



## KenpoGirl

What Got his knickers in a knot?  

As far as I know the "sparring match" is going to be a regular class with sparring for the last 20 minutes or so.  It's no payperview thing Gou my dear.  If the sparring continues past class then fine but this is not a tournament nor any "BIG EVENT".

If you show you show, we will be having our regular class, complete with workout and basics and maybe some techniques or maybe just some sparring.  If you don't want to participate in the reglar class first then that's fine.  This is/was to be all in fun, sharing with new and old friends.   We did a lot of teasing and goofing around but it will probably just end up like anyother day.  No biggy

Dot  :shrug:

BTW Gou, I went back and looked as far as I can tell (and I could be wrong), your name was only mentioned once as a "possible" participant, at which I then mentioned that I doubted you'd be there because you had guests.


----------



## KenpoGirl

From Bryson

Seems Ultra Man and friends will not be attending.  He too has guests that night.

No big deal, they can come another night.  We'll have a good evening regardless.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *What Got his knickers in a knot?
> It's no payperview thing Gou my dear.
> No biggy*



I am not upset at all. I am just stating what I see. Sometimes it's a little hard to deal with.

I am not a member of the school. I belong to another school. When I do come out I only participate when invited by Bryson to do so, or I join Jaybacca's class. When I do I try to be polite as I can be while I am in Bryson's _"House."_ I make sure I leave Bryson something to make sure the lights stay on and the toilets flushing. I call it respect for the head of the house.

In setting up the seminar for him this Thursday I made sure to keep him updated on every detail and get his OK on things. Why? His house. I've been to a fair number of places and seen all sorts of problems because the pecking order is forgotten. In a city where the insurance rates have just skyrocketed due to a broken neck and schools are being dropped as well, it wouldn't do well for a new school to have this problem. The days of dojo storming are gone. Along with that are the days of inviting people over you meet on the net to _"spar'._ The good goes with the bad sometimes. Until he's somewhat established I won't be a part of an event that could quite possibly ruin what he hopes will put bread on his table for the rest of his life. If I was a regular paying student then I would be under his insurance.

While Bryson has invited me to participate in sparring and I have been unable to I would think that perhaps you ought to ask him about all this. It's his name on the lease, he runs the show. Maybe I am a little off base here but sometimes I think people forget that. I am a little concerned that this may have been planned without his approval really or an assumption that he'd think it was ok.

Before you decide that I have my knickers in a knot you might want to think that I may have my reasons, right or wrong, for my position.
:asian:


----------



## Eraser

Dearest Gou,

Well if my memory does serve me correct.. I do rememeber Kenpogirl telling me that SHE did talk to Bryson about me coming up to visit on the 20th.  I do not believe that when she invited me up that it was primarily for Sparring... (there's NO way can handle 20 mins of sparring let alone like 2hrs)  We have just been goofing on about the whole sparring issue.. and I think that some people have gotten the wrong Idea bout the 20th...  Im coming up to meet some new friends partake in a different stlye of MA class and perhaps even share some of my MA with the people that are in attendance.. if we do some sparring at the end so be it... if not, no biggie....    I would really like to meet up with everyone if you can make it at this time (i know that some of you are busy with the upcoming seminars) perhaps i can meet you next time I come around!!  IF there's been any confusion to any with my comments on the Sparring then I apologize now.. Im more interesting in learning about different styles of MA rather than who can whoop who's butt!!
I'm still very interested in meeting up with some of you...
See ya all on the 20th...  only 5 DAYS left!!!!!
YAHOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

You are absolutely correct Eraser, it will be a regular class, and I will ask Bryson if we can make sure we go through some techniques.  So you can get some idea what Kenpo is like, if we enjoy that maybe we won't even do any sparring.  We shall see.

I look forward to meeting you and having a nice civilized class, even if we've been joking otherwise.

Dot

(oh and just to clarify, Bryson has been asked and kept updated on this.  As far as I know he has welcomed the opportunity to have guests at his school as you can tell by some of his posts earlier.  But just to be safe I will be speaking to Bryson tomorrow and if we have had any miscommunication we will correct it.  Last thing I want to do is put his school in jeopardy)


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> While Bryson has invited me to participate in sparring and I have been unable to I would think that perhaps you ought to ask him about all this. It's his name on the lease, he runs the show. Maybe I am a little off base here but sometimes I think people forget that. I am a little concerned that this may have been planned without his approval really or an assumption that he'd think it was ok.
> 
> :asian: *



Please don't fret Gou, I don't believe either Kenpo Girl or myself would be so bold as to arrange anything at LMA without Bryson's consent. 

Bryson has also posted on here that he is looking forward to Eraser's visit and has talked with me on several occassions about it - never once indicating anything BUT enthusiasm for the idea. 

Again, this was all talked over with Bryson by both myself and Kenpo Girl and I am rather shocked to think you would think so little of us. 

:shrug:


----------



## lifewise

Hey Kenpo Girl - any idea of when Bryson will be back on line?


----------



## KenpoGirl

I have no idea.  He's looking into the different cost for internet suppliers.  Seems the costs have come up a lot for regular dial up.  

But he's dying to get back on.  I've told him how many pages we are now up too, and he's got A LOT of catching up to do.  The poor guy is starting to get a nervous tick from missing being on Martial Talk.


----------



## tunetigress

Poor Bryson, send him my condolences.  Tell him old Tune recommends cable!  He could feed his new addiction 24/7 and spend all his spare time in MT!!!!   I highly recommend this form of ongoing treatment for many illnesses and nervous tics.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Unfortunealy Bryson will not be able to go cable as he'd have to have the cable line installed etc.... Too expensive.  He's watching his budget of course, he'll have to survive with dial up for right now.

I know it's going to be murder for him because he use to have cable at home, it's going to be frustrating going back to dial up.
:erg:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *Again, this was all talked over with Bryson by both myself and Kenpo Girl and I am rather shocked to think you would think so little of us.*



Be as shocked as you want. I think it's important that people remember who's driving the car. I also think in my opinion that Bryson needs to start thinking more from a business standpoint than that of his school being a playground.

Actions do not go unoticed and I am not talking about my opinions. Just a heads up from someone trying to let you know what others may not say out loud.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Be as shocked as you want. I think it's important that people remember who's driving the car. I also think in my opinion that Bryson needs to start thinking more from a business standpoint than that of his school being a playground.
> 
> Actions do not go unoticed and I am not talking about my opinions. Just a heads up from someone trying to let you know what others may not say out loud. *



I do not consider LMA a playground - only a friendly and inviting atmosphere that is refreshing from some of the others. 

If you have concerns (which it seems you do) maybe you should be discussing it with the "head of the household" in a more personal setting.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Gou, I appreciate you letting us know that people are talking, but I agree with LW, this was not the place to do it.

People seem to enjoy giving their opinion and starting rumours behind other peoples backs.  That's why you get all the bad feelings and very few people from the other schools parcitpating in seminars.  It certainly doesn't make you feel like part of the Martial Arts / Kenpo family.  

I'm sick of the politics, if someone thinks we've done something wrong tell me to my face don't whisper behind my back.   

Dot
:shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl

Gou, I appreciate you letting us know that people are talking, but I agree with LW, this was not the place to do it.

People seem to enjoy giving their opinion and starting rumours behind other peoples backs.  That's why you get all the bad feelings and very few people from the other schools parcitpating in seminars.  It certainly doesn't make you feel like part of the Martial Arts / Kenpo family.  

I'm sick of the politics, if someone thinks we've done something wrong tell me to my face don't whisper behind my back.   

Dot
:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *I do not consider LMA a playground - only a friendly and inviting atmosphere that is refreshing from some of the others.
> *



This isn't about what you consider. But my words are falling on deaf ears. You guys don't want to listen in the slightest. Oh well. S'ok. I'm through with it. On with life.



> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *If you have concerns (which it seems you do) maybe you should be discussing it with the "head of the household" in a more personal setting. *



I have. There is a lot more to running a dojo than people think. But as I said I am not going to get involved anymore.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Gou, I appreciate you letting us know that people are talking, but I agree with LW, this was not the place to do it.*



This is where a lot of it starts. It's a public forum. But like I said, I'm through with this topic. It's a dead horse apparently.



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *People seem to enjoy giving their opinion and starting rumours behind other peoples backs.  That's why you get all the bad feelings and very few people from the other schools parcitpating in seminars.  It certainly doesn't make you feel like part of the Martial Arts / Kenpo family.*



There is no community family. I'm not sure why you insist that there is.



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I'm sick of the politics, if someone thinks we've done something wrong tell me to my face don't whisper behind my back.*



Apparently if someone tells you, you don't want to listen. It was just an attempt at a heads up. nevermind.

Again. I've replied the last time to this.


----------



## lifewise

Wheww!

Glad THAT's over!


----------



## tunetigress

Me too!   I was gettin scared!


----------



## KenpoGirl

I'M A BROWN BELT.   YEE HAW!!!

Duh dun   Duh dun  Duh Dun.  
{doing Rumba around the room}

:boing1: :boing2: :lol:


----------



## tunetigress

Congratulations to you Kenpo-Girl, for achieving the rank of Brown Belt!!!   I know how hard you have had to work to accomplish it!!!    :asian:


----------



## lifewise

Congrats KG!

Are you going to the seminar Paul is having at his school? Looks real interesting... 

Have any idea who is attending the seminar Gou arranged at LMA?:shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Congrats KG!
> 
> Are you going to the seminar Paul is having at his school? Looks real interesting...
> 
> Have any idea who is attending the seminar Gou arranged at LMA?:shrug:  *



I don't know for sure, from what I gleen from Gou's thread about the seminar, a couple Kewl Kenpo Dudes from South of the boarder are going to be coming up to particapate, and they are staying on for the Huk Planas seminar, (but don't quote me on that).  Otherwise the rest of the list is beyond me.  That's between Gou and Bryson.  I will be attending, but I will be late as I have a work related issue that will make it impossible to get there before 6 pm.  :shrug:  Are you going LW???   

I will also be attending Paul's seminar looking forward to seeing Ms. Cogliandro again.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Congratulations to you Kenpo-Girl, for achieving the rank of Brown Belt!!!   I know how hard you have had to work to accomplish it!!!    :asian: *



Thanks Tune, I think I look good in Brown.  

Just so nobody get the wrong impression, I'm a Brown Belt on Martial Talk only.   I still have a lot of hard work ahead of me before I get to Brown Belt in AK.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hi All,

I met Gou Ronin in the flesh over the last few days. Don't believe a word her says. I just showed up at his house, his lovely wife and dog met me.   I asked if this was the house of Doug? BTW they, Gou's Wife ad Dog Samson, like me. Jacqueline gave me directions to London Martial Arts.  

Gou is mad at me for drinking all his beer while I was there and skipping out at the bar after he bought he first round. OH did I also tell you I left town with his last twelve pack. UMMM Good!  

Yet, I think he deserved this, he gave me these two little sleeping bags, that fit Gou, but not me. I used one as a mat on the floor and the other as a pillow.   

Actually, I had asked for the floor up front. It was comfortable. 

Doug and Jacq and Samson, put up with me and a couple of other house guests for four days. It was nice of them to do so. 

I got to meet Joe Arnold the knife maker, and had a couple of nice talks with him. Very informative. I ordered a couple of training drones from him. A very nice guy.

As for the rest of the London Martial Arts people I met, it was a good experience. Thank you all.

Looking forward to next year

Rich
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin

Crazy crazy stuff. First of all Rich stole all my beer. Rich can complain all he wants about the sleeping bags. They are big enough for normal sized people.

Yes it's true. My wife and dog put Rich in the good books. He's allowed back.

We did all sorts of crazy stuff this weekend and tons of weird things went on. Everything from finding out my hair gel glows under black light to people sleeping with my dog. I can't even begin to tell everything.

During the seminar Rich was having problems grasping a certain concept until Huk used filipino terms and then he almost broke my hand.

Rich was right. It was a great weekend and if you missed out, wow, did you EVER miss out. Great training, good times.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Though I didn't have any intention of going to Mr. Planas' seminar this year.  I do regret missing Mr. Whitson's seminar. Sounds like you guys had a great weekend. 

I'll be sure to attend if he's in our area again.


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks Tune, I think I look good in Brown.
> 
> Just so nobody get the wrong impression, I'm a Brown Belt on Martial Talk only.   I still have a lot of hard work ahead of me before I get to Brown Belt in AK.   *



Oh my Kenpo-Girl, You must have got awfully battered while I was down sick the past couple weeks.  Your Brown Belt has turned Purple!!!  Someone has been playing with the belt colours!  And I thought I was confused before!!??


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *
> 
> Oh my Kenpo-Girl, You must have got awfully battered while I was down sick the past couple weeks.  Your Brown Belt has turned Purple!!!  Someone has been playing with the belt colours!  And I thought I was confused before!!??    *



LOL  Seems they added a purple belt, so I still have some work to do to get back to brown belt.  That's okay I'm up for the challenge.

Dot


----------



## tunetigress

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> LOL  Seems they added a purple belt, so I still have some work to do to get back to brown belt.  That's okay I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> Dot *



Jeesh!  I have been so darn ill that I never even noticed they did that!!  The purple is a nice colour, but doesn't it come after Orange???   Oh well.  I have not been well enough to stay online much less keep up with posting the past few weeks, so you will be a Brown Belt long before me, both on  MT and for real K-G!!   Now that they took out that electro-galvanic tooth that was apparently messing up my brain function, (no jokes about my brain function K-G, well, not unless they are really really funny, lol) I am feeling much better, and hope that I too, will soon be up to the challenge!!


----------



## Hollywood1340

In CHKD, purple comes after green


----------



## Bob Hubbard

See our FAQ forum for the full list of belts.... they are -loosely- based on Kenpo and Arnis rankings, but only loosely.


----------



## tunetigress

Kaith I still found it amusing (confusing??)  that Kenpo-Girl turned Brown for a short time before turning Purple.  I spose stranger things have happened to Kenpo-Girl!   :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *  I spose stranger things have happened to Kenpo-Girl!   :rofl: *



You have NO idea Tune!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

No Comment.


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> You have NO idea Tune!!!!   *



Please elaborate on this Kenpo Girl!? Seems since I stopped training that things have gotten rather quiet in here - maybe I am just looking to MT for my martial arts outlet now - but in any case ... lets here some of the stranger things that have happened to you


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> * lets here some of the stranger things that have happened to you  *



Hmmmm, there are sooo many to choose from.  Of course there is the most recent happenings which I like to call.....

"Tale of to lost Brassiere"

Think I should tell that one?   

Dot


----------



## lifewise

I am lost - what the heck would you be hinting at????  

You KNOW how that sounds huh? 

Since only you, me and Bryson KNOW what you are talking about here ... I honestly don't feel I have a place to comment.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

spelling error I corrected.


----------



## lifewise

I can't believe you !!!! 

(CHANGING SUBJECT) 

How are your classes going at LMA now? Lots of new students I noticed ... must be all your workouts that are bringing the people in after watching through that big window! 

With the new pizza place next door, its almost like "Dinner Theatre?


----------



## Rob_Broad

Alright lets hear the whole story.  Don't leave the masses in suspense.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dinner theater???

Does this mean KG's desert?


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Dinner theater???
> 
> Does this mean KG's desert? *



Aaah, NO!!

I might be the shape of a plum pudding but I'm not on the menu.
_{or at least not lately}_  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## lifewise

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Dinner theater???
> 
> Does this mean KG's desert? *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Well .... ah, no comment.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> * I can't believe you !!!!
> 
> (CHANGING SUBJECT)
> 
> How are your classes going at LMA now? Lots of new students I noticed ... must be all your workouts that are bringing the people in after watching through that big window!
> 
> With the new pizza place next door, its almost like "Dinner Theatre?  *



What LW is referring to is the fact that LMA has a BIG picture windows in 2/3 of the school, and with the shades up gives a clear view of our lessons.  Espeacially in the evening with the lights on.  There is an apartment building directly across from the Bryson's school and they have a very clear view, not to mention all the traffic coming into the strip mall.

Bryson has been great, letting me and the other students, really bash on him with the techniques so I can get use to doing them on someone instead of just in the air.  So LW was saying to me earlier that we must be very entertaining to watch in the evening.  So we were making up subtitles.  Like "Will LW survive another sparring match?  Stay tuned and find out".


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Alright lets hear the whole story.  Don't leave the masses in suspense. *




Hmmm, don't know if I should.  I might need a parental guidance disclaimer.


----------



## lifewise

I think that is a wise decision KenpoGirl. Whew! (Considering there was no drinking involved there is really little to blame the loss on) 

I mean really - two bras missing in action! Think about it!


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *I think that is a wise decision KenpoGirl. Whew! (Considering there was no drinking involved there is really little to blame the loss on)
> 
> I mean really - two bras missing in action! Think about it! *



Now you definitely have to share the details.


----------



## tunetigress

Jeesh Kenpo-Girl, you have really been holding out on me this time!!!   You had better tell the bra story or you're gonna get a phone call at midnight so I can get the gory details and be able to sleep tonight!  This oughta be a good one....


----------



## Eraser

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> With the new pizza place next door, its almost like "Dinner Theatre?  *




OOOOOOOOOOO GAWD no.. AVOID that place at all cost...  Dang,,  i still think I have some of that pizza lingering around in my stomach!!!  uggg!!!


----------



## Nightingale

ok... somebody needs to email me this missing bra story!

nightingale8472@hotmail.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Personally....I'll take the photo-story myself.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Personally....I'll take the photo-story myself.   *



Well unlike the Osbournes (Yah OZZIE) I don't have a camera crew following me around, so a "Pictorial" is not available at this time.  Though if someone wants to make me an offer on the movie rights I'm willing to listen.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## lifewise

Gee isn't it nice how "your public awaits" this story Kenpo Girl. I have noticed your hesitance to tell them what is behind the missing clothing ...  We are all waiting to see how you tell THIS one!!!! 

Oh and the request for pictures - that was a sweet one! I could just imagine the look on your face when you read that post. :rofl: 
(our very own shy, and reserved KenpoGirl)
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *Gee isn't it nice how "your public awaits" this story Kenpo Girl. I have noticed your hesitance to tell them what is behind the missing clothing ...  We are all waiting to see how you tell THIS one!!!! *



Well, Once upon a time ...........  Don't worry I'll post it soon, I'm at work right now and it will take time to type out this epic.  



> *Oh and the request for pictures - that was a sweet one! I could just imagine the look on your face when you read that post. :rofl:
> (our very own shy, and reserved KenpoGirl)
> :rofl: :rofl: *



Shy, Yes.
Reserved??  I doubt I've ever been called Reserved  :idunno:

Lets just say, after all this time, I'm not surprised by anything anyone says on here.  :rofl:

Dot


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> Well unlike the Osbournes (Yah OZZIE) I don't have a camera crew following me around, so a "Pictorial" is not available at this time.  Though if someone wants to make me an offer on the movie rights I'm willing to listen.
> 
> Dot
> :angel: *



You can always do the 'dramatic recreation' with picture ... y'know,
just for the sake of the story   :angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh... I'm just a voyer at heart...


----------



## KenpoGirl

It was a dark and sweaty night after hours of training at *LONDON MARTIAL ARTS!!!  Springbank and Berkshire, London, ON.  (519) 474-7161 * {insert shameless plug here}   ....  

and no matter what I tell you it will never live up to all the naughty things that have been going through your naughty little minds.  So instead of destroying your naughty little fantacies, I leave you hanging.  Suffice to say, if you see any kids running around with "Double Barrel Sling Shots", or perhaps see a couple pairs of birds nesting happily in the cups of my lacey bras just wish them well and think of me.  

Dot

BTW, if you don't see me online tomorrow, I'll be out shopping for replacement, "Over the Shoulder Boulder Holders".  _{Now where's my credit card?}_ :idunno:


----------



## lifewise

Oh so tastefully done in the style of our famous Kenpo Girl.  

You had me worried there when I started to read and thought "oh no.... "


----------



## tunetigress

I'd still LOVE to know where they are now!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *I'd still LOVE to know where they are now!     *



Inquiring Minds would like to know also.  


Honest I have an alibi for the whole weekend I was in London. Honest just ask Gou or JayBacca.

Good Story

Rich


----------



## Rob_Broad

Did Gou make a Hammock out of Kenpogirls bra?


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Honest I have an alibi for the whole weekend I was in London. Honest just ask Gou or JayBacca.*



He was sleeping with my dog. Honest!


----------



## KenpoGirl

I have deemed it politically correct NOT to reply to any of those remarks.

 

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I have deemed it politically correct NOT to reply to any of those remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dot
> :angel: *




Gou and I are also PC

We are Politcally Challenged.

And Yes Sampson, was a very nice warm body to cuddle up to.  

Rich


----------



## tunetigress

Hmmmmm, I wonder if Sampson knows anything about a couple of bras????


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Hmmmmm, I wonder if Sampson knows anything about a couple of bras????  *




Hey Now,

Sampson is a really nice dog. He woudl do nothing like that even for fun as chew toys.  

I apologize Jacq, for bringing in your little one.  

Seriously though, we could offer a short story contest on what did happen to them?

Rich


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> Seriously though, we could offer a short story contest on what did happen to them? *



Hmmm, that sound's like an interesting idea.  Submit to me what YOU think happened to my unmentionables and I will judge on creativity or lack there of.     Has to be say 200 word minimum, no short answers for this high quality contest.  

hmmmm, but what would be the prize?????  :idunno:
How about a bronzed bust of my ..........  Naw, that be too weird even for me.  :lol:  I'll think about the award and post it later.   

But don't worry it won't be a Boobie Prize!!!!   :lol:  heh heh heh sorry couldn't resist.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Must behave...must behave....but its soooo hard!!!!!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Must behave...must behave....but its soooo hard!!!!!!!
> *




  What that?  What did you say????  You are so .........   

A little too risque for you?  

Kaith you are leaving yourself wide open to some serious teasing.
Or maybe that's what you like.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

now now now....dont put  words  into my mouth.....


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Must behave...must behave....but its soooo hard!!!!!!!
> 
> *




It is always hard to behave Kaith. So, since you seem to have a good imanination why do you not make the first short story post, so the rest of us know what we can include in ours?

Just a thought

Rich


----------



## KenpoGirl

But,  

Spent 2 hrs last night, with Bryson, going through all the techniques I have learned so far and fine tuning select ones.

I had nearly decided to change my name from *KenpoGirl* to *KenpoedOut*.    

By the end I was getting the techniques mixed up had to concentrate really hard on what the heck I was doing.  I'm not complaining, just thought I'd share.  Things are coming together, moving faster and more confident with what I'm doing.  It was a good night.  

Tuesday we did an hour of forms and sets.  You wouldn't think doing Long 1 would poop you out as much as it does.  Of course I'm out of shape, which is a factor, but Bryson says all of the Forms make you work hard.

I still have a bundle to learn, but I am enjoying myself.

Dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sorry Rich...for me to truely give the story justice, I'd have to be familiar with the subject matter in question....


KG, keep at it...I know what its like to brainfart after a long workout....but sometimes, thats when inspiration (and persperation) strikes!  
Its worse when you cross train and get techniques from multiple systems mixed up....heh.


----------



## Eraser

Kenpogirl,

Hey there..  
I was just wondering if you had developed the pic from my visit up to the LMA..  if you get the chance get in touch with me and we can arrange to have them send down.. or is it up?? to me.. 
thanks in advance..

Keep at your training..
I look forward to our next sparring match!!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Not yet, I'm not sure Bryson got them developed yet.  I will check on it.

Bryson's computer is still down.  So he won't be posting them.  I'll let you know what I find out.


----------

